# Horoscopes and Personality



## pepsimale

I want to find out if Horoscopes and Personality are related.
So let try this

(sorry I can't write very good) 

use the poll for your sign and reply both your sign and Personality in the reply box.

Let see what happens.


----------



## pepsimale

sagittarlus and ESTP


----------



## PlushWitch

Leo and INFJ


----------



## MonieJ

Libra and ISTJ


----------



## Zero11

INTJ - Sagittarlus


----------



## Entr0py

INTP - The one who realized horoscope is for deluded and uneducated population, later...


----------



## Vaka

Entr0py said:


> INTP - The one who realized horoscope is for deluded and uneducated population, later...


Also the one who makes generalizations and doesn't know how to answer a simple question.

ENTP and Cancer


----------



## Azwan

Sagittarius and I'm INTJ.


----------



## L'Empereur

Taurus INTJ


----------



## Entr0py

Paranoid Android said:


> Also the one who makes generalizations and doesn't know how to answer a simple question.
> 
> ENTP and Cancer


How did I made a generalization? I've said the ONE, not the ONES...

I was talking about myself, not about INTPs.

And yea... I don't know how to answer a simple question if I find it ridiculous and I won't apologize for being arrongant this time, horoscopes just get on my nerves 2 much.


----------



## Vaka

Entr0py said:


> How did I made a generalization? I've said the ONE, not the ONES...
> 
> I was talking about myself, not about INTPs.
> 
> And yea... I don't know how to answer a simple question if I find it ridiculous and I won't apologize for being arrongant this time, horoscopes just get on my nerves 2 much.


You said that horoscope is for the uneducated and deluded which doesn't really consider different reasons why one may be interested in horoscope. That was the generalization.

I don't really care about apologies, though. I'm just making a point.


----------



## Entr0py

Paranoid Android said:


> You said that horoscope is for the uneducated and deluded which doesn't really consider different reasons why one may be interested in horoscope. That was the generalization.
> 
> I don't really care about apologies, though. I'm just making a point.


If you belive in horoscopes you are deluted...

If you are educated in the right fields and take science siriously like every other sane person should than you will not belive in horoscopes.

Its not a generalization if it is true.


----------



## SuperDevastation

ISTP Libra


----------



## sayalain

ISxP, Cancer


----------



## Lullaby

ENFP Pisces.


----------



## minkaybell

INFP aquarius 

:}

although I don't believe there is (much) of a correlation between types and astrology sign, there is a bit - like INFP's being a large amount of the water signs...though there are many exceptions.
I do believe it plays an influence on one's personality _outside_ of the MBTI type.


----------



## Iqbal

Libra and INTP


----------



## darksoul

INTP leo...


----------



## firedell

Cancer - ESFP


----------



## Malovane

Gemini and INFJ

Ascendant in Capricorn, Moon in Cancer, Venus in Aries, Mars in Aries.


----------



## ScarletRose

INFJ Capricorn. Aries Moon, Libra Rising.


----------



## she_sells_seashells

ENFP and Capricorn.


----------



## JoetheBull

Taurus INTP


----------



## Sina

For what it's worth, I am a leo INFJ.


----------



## amosbanga

INTP Capricorn...don't relate very much personally, but it is a cool looking sign :laughing:


----------



## iDane

Gemini ISFP


----------



## Seeker99

Another skeptic here, but what the hey 

Taurus, ISFJ


----------



## Lilsnowy

Sagittarius, ENFP. 

Adding, I don't read horoscopes, but for some reason I tend to instantly connect with Libras.


----------



## Epinephrine

*INTJ*-Aries


----------



## Musique247

Leo and ENTP

Ascendant: Aquarius, Moon: Gemini 

The ascendant (the sign that was on the horizon at your birth) is what you actually _show the world_, and the sun sign (that everyone has listed in this thread) is who you are _internally_. _I think_ horoscopes are wacky if you read the dern things everyday and try to let it guide your life. If you think something negative is going to happen, you may behave in ways to fulfill it (self-fulfilling prophecy). Otherwise I find them interesting. 

Every sign influences us in a certain way depending on its location. I often wonder how horoscopes developed... (mental note: research origin of horoscopes)


----------



## Kokoro

Taurus and ISFP


----------



## Musique247

@pepsimale 

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/14339-correlation-between-mbti-type-astrological-sign.html

This is another thread the goes into it a bit.


----------



## petals of stone

IxTJ and Libra. 

Though, I don't believe in Horoscopes.


----------



## Aloice

INFP Scorpio. Meh...


----------



## scarygirl

I like astrology a lot )
Hey, I'm Taurus, and an INFP it says


----------



## wonderfert

INTJ Cancer.


----------



## bobz

taurus entj


----------



## Entr0py

ESTP – saggttarius
INFJ – 2x Leo, Gemini, Capricorn
ISTJ – Libra
INTJ – 2x Sagittarius, Taurus, Aries, Cancer
INTP – Aquarius, Libra, Leo, Taurus, Capricorn
ENTP – Cancer, Leo
ISTP – Libra
ENFP – Pisces, Capricorn, saggttarius
INFP – Aquarius, Scorpio, Taurus
ESFP – Cancer
ISFP – Gemini, Taurus
ISFJ – Taurus
ENTJ - Taurus

Leo – INFJ, INTP, ENTP
Saggtarius – ESTP, INTJ, ENFP
Gemini – INFJ, ISFP
Capricorn – INFJ, INTP, ENFP
Libra – ISTJ, ISTP
Taurus – INTJ, INTP, INFP, ISFP, ISFJ, ENTJ
Aquarius – INTP, INFP
Cancer – INTJ, ENTP, ESFP
Scorpio – INFP
Aries – INTJ
Pisces – ENFP
Virgio – No one

Comparison:
Leo - N dominates (3 sources)
Saggtarius – no domination (3 sources)
Gemini – I and F dominates (2 sources)
Capricorn – N dominates (3 sources)
Libra – IST dominates (2 sources)
Taurus – no domination (6 sources)
Aquarius – INP dominates (2 sources)
Cancer – no domination (3 sources)
Scorpio – INFP (1 source)
Aries – INTJ (1 source)
Pisces – ENFP (1 source)
Virgio – no source

So... this table showed us that the domination is almost nonexistant if you have more than 2 sources.
If you look at the '3+ source' sign, you will see that there is either the domination of N, or no domination at all. And the domination of N is simply because there is a hard domination of iNtuitives on the Personality cafe.

I think I have proved my point... Zodiac signs are for deluted and uneducated people. I don't care how much of you guys don't agree with me, because the evidance is going agaist you.


----------



## Goosebump

Gemini ISFP


----------



## Rez

Aquarius INFP but have been tested for INTP too half the time


----------



## kittypepples

Libra and ENFP. :tongue:


----------



## Seeker99

Entr0py said:


> I think I have proved my point... Zodiac signs are for deluted and uneducated people. I don't care how much of you guys don't agree with me, because the *evidance* is going agaist you.


 
I don't believe in horoscopes myself, but a sample of 27 is by no means EVIDENCE that there is no correlation. You have proven no point and have no right to call people deluded and uneducated because they have beliefs that differ from your own. Grow up.


----------



## Entr0py

Seeker99 said:


> I don't believe in horoscopes myself, but a sample of 27 is by no means EVIDENCE that there is no correlation. You have proven no point and have no right to call people deluded and uneducated because they have beliefs that differ from your own. Grow up.


Oh the humanity...

P.S. I have no intentions of arguing this a second more than I have already. 

Who is open-minded enough will take my arguments as viable (and maybe if they see a flaw, they will reply with rational arguments), and others that just WANT to belive no metter how obvious are the evidence and logic will say I need to 'Grow up' and become A FUCKING NUTCRACK who belives that the FREAKIN MOON and VENUS at the time of my birth are SOMEHOW MAGICALLY effecting my everyday life. And will call the, so called 'argument of belief' to back up their opinions.

You all should grow up and start reading something else rather than those freakin' fairy tales... 

I am almost crying and laughing every time I remember how big is the percentage of highly deluded people on this planet, sooo puny, easily manipulated little worms that somehow have a dignity of calling themselves humans...

2x P.S. Yes, I am harsh. Yes, I am arrogant. Yes, I should probably reply with more dignity. But one thing I am not... I am not wrong. There is no reason I should respect any belief if that belief is going against whats actually happening in the real world, those 'belivers' should go to the psychiatrist, not to a priest or a medium.

/rant over 

Happy holidays


----------



## Malovane

Entr0py said:


> Oh the humanity...


Oh grow up. 

Most of what humanity has done over the past 10,000 years has been based on utter bullshit. Join the fun.


----------



## Entr0py

Malovane said:


> Oh grow up.
> 
> Most of what humanity has done over the past 10,000 years has been based on utter bullshit. Join the fun.


Yea, I am aware of that...


----------



## Dahlia

INFP & Gemini
Gemini & INFP


----------



## human

Aries. INFJ.


----------



## Drewbie

ISTP and Gemini


----------



## Eylrid

INFP or INTJ, 9w1, Gemini

I have two stand points on this:
1. Astrology has no scientific basis. It arose in ancient times when people believed the heavenly bodies were gods. We now know that they are not gods, but balls of fire, hunks of rock and ice, etc.
The first part of this episode of _Cosmos,_ by Carl Sagen, talks about astrology from an astronomer's point of view: Hulu - Cosmos: The Harmony of the Worlds - Watch the full episode now.

2. That being said, I consider the label "Gemini" part of my identity, but not part of my personality, similar to other personal details, like being born on a Saturday in June, my eye color, my social security number, etc.

The moral of the story: I'm not going to put anyone down for doing horoscopes, but I don't believe in taking them seriously.


----------



## themartyparade

Aries and possibily ESxP


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Virgo, INTJ.


----------



## InevitablyKriss

Capricorn and INTP.


----------



## Praxidike

INTJ...Scorpio


----------



## Darner

Sagittarius, ISTP


----------



## PurdyFlower

Leo & ISFJ


----------



## mamabear

Aquarius and ISFJ


----------



## Valdyr

Aquarius INTx


----------



## One Dreamboat

Leo/Virgo Cusp of Exposure - ENFP


----------



## Unicorntopia

Aquarious INFJ


----------



## HoneyTrap




----------



## phoelomek

Libra sun, sag moon, gemini rising. INFJ, 9w1 sp/sx

It works. :tongue:


----------



## Zdorobot

Capricorn Sun, Aquarius Moon, Sagittarius Mercury, Leo Asc.
ENTP.

It works! Entirely. Yeah. Astrology is great. Not enough people know it in-depth to actually know how creepily accurate it is.


----------



## Space Cat

I'm Gemini INTJ. I've never related with the descriptions/stereotype of a Gemini. However, it can be noted that Gemini is an Air sign and it is governed by thinking, which is something i've been doing my entire life.

Imho, horoscopes can't be taken seriously. It's not much different from the MBTI wherein describing people's personality types. Reading into the future however is bollocks.
What i find interesting about astrology is the idea behind it, not the fact that it is true or false.
For what it's worth, i personally don't believe in it although it can be a fun topic to talk about every once in a while.


----------



## ListlesslyNumb

I'm a INTP Pisces and they clash pretty badly. 
Personally I don't think there would be any correlation between your horoscope and your personality type
because when your born is fairly irrelevant to how you develop as a person. IMO


----------



## ShadowPlay

strapicquboglev and an PNIFJEST

Heehehehe


----------



## vt1099ace

lets see here...
ISTP [or J, I graphed as only one tick into P side)
Scorpio [ western-smack in the middle of the range, Nov 7 ]
Tiger [eastern]

what does that tell yo about me?


----------



## babblingbrook

INFP and Taurus


----------



## soya

INFP, Gemini.


----------



## Entr0py

Zdorobot said:


> Capricorn Sun, Aquarius Moon, Sagittarius Mercury, Leo Asc.
> ENTP.
> 
> It works! Entirely. Yeah. Astrology is great. Not enough people know it in-depth to actually know how creepily accurate it is.


ZING! ZING! 

Person fooled by the cold reading detected! ZING!

ZING! ZING!


----------



## Zic

INTP scorpio


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven

ENFx Gemini


----------



## Oraeryu

Libra, ISTP


----------



## Awakening

INFP Leo
.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

ENTP Aquarius


----------



## Ushiwakka

INTP Cancer, with Aquarius Moon and Taurus Rising.

I find the more comprehensive systems of astrology interesting; how the planetary associations with archetypal virtues, vices and personality traits affect that specific part of the psyche of the individual born under it's influence. I was really into researching astrology and analyzing natal charts a few years ago; now it all seems kind of amusing.


----------



## SadLuckDame

INFP Cancer with Sagi moon
plus dragon


----------



## Teigue

Scorpio and INFP


----------



## sriracha

Aries and ISTJ


----------



## xmindyxreynoldsx

INFP - Pisces


----------



## Cher

Libra ENTP.

Sexy. ;D



I've also got a Libra rising and all in all, it super-fits my personality.


----------



## Rukav

Sagittarius (♐) and ENTP


----------



## BloodRedWidow

picses and INTJ


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

ENFP Cancer....


----------



## Enkidu

Aries and INTJ


----------



## ohmyerica

INFJ Scorpio.


----------



## possiBri

Man, thanks to OP, this is something I've been wondering about for a while...

*Taurus* | _ENTP_


----------



## Blitz

Leo ENTP. It's like getting a double helping, ugh.


----------



## Colorblind

I'm a Taurus/ISTJ

Didn't they just change? I read somewhere that the gravitational pull of the moon has shifted something out of place and there is now another Zodiac sign and the dates have changed. I am and was a Taurus.


----------



## topgun31

ENTJ and Scorpio


----------



## lib

pepsimale said:


> I want to find out if Horoscopes and Personality are related.
> So let try this
> 
> (sorry I can't write very good)
> 
> use the poll for your sign and reply both your sign and Personality in the reply box.
> 
> Let see what happens.


Is this for real? :shocked:

I remember back before the internet looking through the personal ads in the newspaper to find someone special. I would quickly skip ads mentioning astrological signs. :crazy:


----------



## RAwsOUL999

ENFJ Taurus here


----------



## A Little Fall of Rain

Libra and INFP


----------



## Kr3m1in

ENTJ and Leo


----------



## nottie

Scorpio ENFP.. hell yeah.


----------



## billet doux

INFx Aquarius


----------



## Eerie

enfp - sagittarius, sagittarius is sure a common sign here.


----------



## DarkAutumn

Aquarian INTJ


----------



## Jasette

I'm an INFJ personality type with a Cancer western astrology sign!


----------



## MarkTwain

I'm an ISFP and an Aquarius


----------



## Vaan

INFJ personality type with Leo horoscope


----------



## sudeepkulkarni

INTJ Pisces.

I am guessing that's one of the surreal combinations, considering Emotional Pisces and Cold, Aloof INTJ


----------



## Rediactor

Libra infp here!
Noooo! Too many libras! Nooo! I wanna be unique! Nah! Jk...


----------



## Talio

Sagittarius and infp


----------



## Alexz

Virgo ISFP.

Hah, Virgos are the minority.


----------



## alionsroar

ISTP libra.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

Capricorn & ENTP


----------



## Crystall

ENFP and Pisces. My boyfriend is an ISTP and Cancer. Any correlations found yet?


----------



## Tootsie

INTP~Virgo


----------



## Zara Ignatova

INTP ~ Leo


----------



## Dreamer

INFP Taurus


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi

INTP and Gemini =p


----------



## Tiramesu

Sagittarius - xNTP


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

INTJ taurus


----------



## Crystall

sudeepkulkarni said:


> INTJ Pisces.
> 
> I am guessing that's one of the surreal combinations, considering Emotional Pisces and Cold, Aloof INTJ


I actually have a girl friend who is that same combo. It's an interesting blend, but it looks very good on a T woman. How is it working out for you?


----------



## L'Empereur

L'Empereur said:


> Taurus INTJ


Aries INTJ now :mellow:


----------



## k4ren

Aries INTP


----------



## INFJ Mommy

InfJ Pisces


----------



## lovegames25

scorpio and INTP


----------



## MJ Gray

Cancer INFJ


----------



## TheWildOne

Skeptic Gemini ENFP


----------



## PrettyCreepyBoy

INFP- Sun Leo
Moon Virgo
Ascending Scorpio


----------



## Z_Shadow_Hunter

ENFP Aries here


----------



## martini222

Pisces and INFP


----------



## rayman9102

Aquarius and INTp


----------



## Abuwabu

ISTP Pisces


----------



## TheWildOne

nikkiannpet said:


> Gemini and an ENFP. I always felt the Gemini described me pretty well.


Hey @nikkiannpet , I'm a Gemini and an ENFP as well. I had never heard of anyone else with the same combination before. Have you?


----------



## The_World_As_Will

Sun - Scorpio

Moon- Capricorn 

Asc- Cap

INTP


----------



## emberwing

Libra and INFP


----------



## nikkiannpet

TheWildOne said:


> Hey @nikkiannpet , I'm a Gemini and an ENFP as well. I had never heard of anyone else with the same combination before. Have you?


No, I haven't. But I think that's cool we both are!
Geminis, two of a kind haha.


----------



## tapwater

INFJ, Cancer


----------



## Sanjana03

ISTP Capricorn.
Ascendent is Virgo


----------



## JavaGypsy

Gemini - ENFP


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Pisces and INTJ.

Ascendent: Libra.
Moon: Leo.

And skeptic about horoscope and astrology in general. And yes, I have studied it, so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## nebrada

scorpio and infp


----------



## Koime

Virgo. INFP.
I was wondering if personality/horoscope have anything to do with blood type...


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

Entr0py said:


> INTP - The one who realized horoscope is for deluded and uneducated population, later...


 oh yah? well maybe your deluded. I can't say I am like all totally about horscopes, but I tryd signing up for an email news letter thinking it would be just fun adn itneresting to se what it said even if I didn't believe in that stuff. and say I don't totally believe, I still feel as though you're saying I'm deluded and stupid, and OF CORSE I take offence to that.

anyways, Virgo sun-Libra Moon and INFP.


----------



## Entr0py

Fantastic Fantaseer said:


> oh yah? well maybe your deluded. I can't say I am like all totally about horscopes, but I tryd signing up for an email news letter thinking it would be just fun adn itneresting to se what it said even if I didn't believe in that stuff. and say I don't totally believe, I still feel as though you're saying I'm deluded and stupid, and OF CORSE I take offence to that.
> 
> anyways, Virgo sun-Libra Moon and INFP.


You know how INTPs tend to be rude while saying what they really mean while you INFPs tailor it or even just keep it for yourselves? This is a classic example... 

The thing is. If you ask me, your logical mind itself is capable enough to disregard it. But nevertheless, there are many studies that showed horoscopes are nothing more than hoax. If it is a hoax/an illusion than believers who believe in it are deluded and uneducated.

Its like believing earth is flat... We proved it is round so if you 'educate' yourself you will no longer be deluded, you will see the real truth. It's simple as that... 

P.S. I know I was rude, and you should take offence when you hear stuff like that about yourself. I can understand... But please, prove me wrong...

Take it as a rude constructive criticism, I want to improve you. Hopefully, I made people angry so they wanted to prove me wrong and end up learning about horoscopes and changing their mind about it.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

ok. well I agree that nearly every day when I get a horoscope, it doesn't seem to have anything to do with any of the stuff that happened that day. it will tell you either about the kinds of things that may happen that day, things you should watch out for, or stuff to consider. but usually when I get here on the weekends and look at the horoscope I got for each day of the week, the horoscope doesn't relate to the day it was sent. so yah, I know horoscopes don't really work like they say they do.

but, the descriptions for each sign, those I do believe. like I said, my sun sign is Virgo, my moon sign is Libra. I have looked up descriptions on alot of sites about Virgo, or Libra, or about combined descriptions of the 2. of all that I read, I gotta say I agree with about as much of all that as I do with all I've read about my INFP personality type. so you could say I believe that the zodiac signs work like personality type labels.

I also had my brother see what his was, just cause I was curiouse. so he was Tauros, we looked up a bunch of descriptions about it. after reading them we bother agreed that those descriptions fit him vary well. my Girl Friends sun sign is Cancer and here moon sign is Capricorn, she says she feels those descriptions fit her vary well. so even though horoscopes may not predict your future like they're supposed to, I do believe there's still something to them.


----------



## Aevis

Gemini and ENFP


----------



## Ezra

Technically I'm Cancer but I'm more Leo. ENTJ!


----------



## Konan

I'm a Pisces and an ISFJ.


----------



## Lieutenant_Chocobo

IsFP

Sun-Aquarius
ASC-Leo
Moon-Scorpio


----------



## Buziwuzi

ENTP, Pisces :]


----------



## 21410

INFP and Aries.

Horoscopes are fun, but they're like things such as the Bible and Naustradamus, open to further interpetation. : )


----------



## binds

Libra and INFJ


----------



## Askeladden

INTP and gemini. 

Though it doesn't fit me perfectly, out of all of the star signs it probably fits my personality the most. weird.


----------



## kalista861

INTJ and on the sagittarius/capricorn cusp.


----------



## Ray J

_Sept 22 

Vir-Bra

Virgo Libra 
_

I used to believe in this stuff


----------



## omgzx

Pisces & INFP


----------



## chill.take.over

Sagittarius
intj/istj (not sure which one; I keep getting 50/50 for sensing and intuition)


----------



## Emerson

INTJ and Aries, a right little dictator in the making...


----------



## Coccinellidae

Gemini - INFP


----------



## ugivemepuppies

INFJ Capricorn ^_^


----------



## Falhalterra

Cancer and ISTJ. Not like it really matters but I used to do birth charts. I don't believe in that stuff anymore, but I don't mind discussing things about it.


----------



## xezene

lol Pisces, INFP


----------



## Adthey

Aquarius and INFP, although I don't believe there's any correlation. I know plenty of aquarius that have nothing to do with me.


----------



## CloudySky

I am too Pisces and INFP


----------



## diMaggio

Sagittarius INTJ (and not believing in horoscopes, because IMO they are arbitrary).


----------



## PeaceOfMind

Libra ENFJ. I don't believe in horoscopes either.


----------



## Sevenmidnights

Libra, INTJ.


----------



## pretty.Odd

INFP and a taurus


----------



## freeagen

INFP and Cancer


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Libra, INFP


----------



## Fizbio

ISTJ, Aries.


----------



## Grumbler

Cancer, INTJ


----------



## The13thGuest

INFJ and Pisces. c:


----------



## Solitaire

Isfp-virgo


----------



## whist

ISFP and Aries. Totally doesn't fit because I don't think its possible for me to ever be that aggressive. @[email protected]


----------



## Peripheral

INTP 

Cancer/Leo


----------



## Kriash

INFP and Aries


----------



## Cubie

*I'm a Taurus! and proud! *


----------



## apathy ends the world

INFP Leo (cancer cusp).


----------



## 18211

INFJ and cancer


----------



## SingingBird

I don't believe in horoscopes, but I do find them incredibly intriguing and loads of fun! That being said, please don't get on my case for simply finding interest in something.

I'm an INFP, a Gemini, and a rooster.


----------



## electricky

ENTP + Aries = Explosions


----------



## catchingcomets

infp, pisces


----------



## shlaraki

Saggitarius ISTP.

Just for the record I don't believe in horoscopes, but these kind of things are fun to look at for stats.


----------



## Loki Grim

INTJ and Libra


----------



## soulsearch

INFP - Libra


----------



## MrShatter

Aquarius INFJ


----------



## basher83

Aries ENTP


----------



## ozu

lol the previous 2 posts seem like pretty decent horoscope <--> type matches to me!


----------



## Necrilia

ozu said:


> lol the previous 2 posts seem like pretty decent horoscope <--> type matches to me!


 Orly?

Well still, watch out, those Aries people...MAN! They be warriors and raging people - get outta their sight!!!!1 D=


----------



## ozu

Necrilia said:


> Orly?
> 
> Well still, watch out, those Aries people...MAN! They be warriors and raging people - get outta their sight!!!!1 D=


Nah Aries are aiite. I picture... T domination, but not without a certain elan.


----------



## Wobzter

INTP - Saggitarius (or however it's spelled). 
I'm quite surprised to see we're dominating together with libra.
I thought 9 months after summer would have the most people, rather than 9 months after valentines da... oh... wait... nevermind...


----------



## Vaka

Entr0py said:


> If you belive in horoscopes you are deluted...
> 
> If you are educated in the right fields and take science siriously like every other sane person should than you will not belive in horoscopes.
> 
> Its not a generalization if it is true.


I don't think it makes a difference if you say which sign you were born under according to the Zodiac. It doesn't change that. And I'm pretty sure a lot of people are just into it for fun rather than to even take it seriously.


----------



## imaginelovecreate

Nelson Chunder said:


> Taurus and INTP.
> 
> Of the zodiac signs, the only one that comes close to fitting me is Taurus.
> 
> I used to be an ultra-skeptic of horoscopes but over the years my INFJ wife has shown me that discounting some things too quickly is a mistake. At her request I did have my astrological chart done complete with a reading. I would have to say that the astrologer's reading nailed me as well as the MBTI test. That caused me to open up to the possibilities of more subtle things going on in the universe than only those accepted in mainstream science. I am now starting to look at sacred geometry as time allows.


Agreed. As I often say, humans must be delusional with our *ultra-limited senses* (some animals see, hear, and smell more than we ever could), if we think that anything that we cannot *sense* DOES NOT EXIST. So cocky. 

But our educations feed us with the lines that all knowledge from schools are facts - and not the fact that all knowledge is still entirely changeable, as we keep hearing revelations of in the news ("studies have found that ____ actually did NOT happen this way; doctors have found that ____ is actually bad for you; althought we have thought that _______ is ________, recent studies are starting to suggest that perhaps this is not true, etc etc).

Look at every single subject in school - apart from math 

History - passed on by word of mouth and writing - all could be false.
Science - proven when sensed by us, or machines *made* by us with our ever-superior knowledge of making machines which apparently could never be topped
Psychology - still is full of opinions, hence when studied has different perspectives and cannot be stated without various studies SUGGESTING (not proving) the theory is correct

etc etc etc

Just still find it so hard to believe that people still argue that something DOES NOT exist without even understanding fully WHY it would not be possible for it to exist..



Jackdaw said:


> Put simply - to me, some stuff relating to horoscopes is bull, but mainly due to human error.


+1



feigned angst said:


> This is a stupid idea. As Daniel Desario once said (_Freaks and Geeks_) "I hate astrology. What, everybody born in the same month is gonna have the same life?".. pretty much self explanatory.





Ezra said:


> But MBTI based on preference, and horoscope is based on birth. As I said, I'm Cancer but most of it doesn't fit me, and a lot of it is a contradiction to my character. Leo fits me far better with flaws, but it's still birth. There is far more scope and flexibility with MBTI.


You need to remember, it's not as simple as being born on a certain date and then you and everyone else has the same personality. There is so much more to it, but unfortunately whatever of it has trickled into the mainstream (newspapers etc) is dumbed down and completely stripped of its purity. THAT's the BS stuff, and THAT's the "astrology" that suggests that everyone in the same month is the same - which obviously, is BS. Get a chart done at a proper place, where your exact minute of birth will mean the largest difference between your life and someone born 20 minutes after you on the same day. You might find your skepticism softened after reading it.


----------



## Necrilia

imagined said:


> You need to remember, it's not as simple as being born on a certain date and then you and everyone else has the same personality. There is so much more to it, but unfortunately whatever of it has trickled into the mainstream (newspapers etc) is dumbed down and completely stripped of its purity. THAT's the BS stuff, and THAT's the "astrology" that suggests that everyone in the same month is the same - which obviously, is BS. Get a chart done at a proper place, where your exact minute of birth will mean the largest difference between your life and someone born 20 minutes after you on the same day. You might find your skepticism softened after reading it.


I partially agree with you, because upbringing and education take a huge role when it comes to acquiring habits and building a personality. Here's an example: I have Moon in Scorpio - amongst other characteristics of behaviour and feelings, it is clear that a person with such a position of the planet tends to be jealous. 
On the other hand, I'm not a jealous type of person.I may be jealous or envious, but to an extent. 
If you're more focused on planetary aspects, then it's a different story.


----------



## imaginelovecreate

Necrilia said:


> I partially agree with you, because upbringing and education take a huge role when it comes to acquiring habits and building a personality. Here's an example: I have Moon in Scorpio - amongst other characteristics of behaviour and feelings, it is clear that a person with such a position of the planet tends to be jealous.
> On the other hand, I'm not a jealous type of person.I may be jealous or envious, but to an extent.
> If you're more focused on planetary aspects, then it's a different story.



AGREED. If you dont take it in a black-and-white manner - as I feel no knowledge should ever be digested in this way - then the truths become obvious much faster. Of course, upbringing and CULTURE too, have an important role to play. I take it as a suggestion for my path - so far everything has gone as stated, so I'm biased  

I remember when I went to the shop to get it done and the guy looked at me with big eyes (man in his 60s) and went "Are you SURE that's your birth-time?!! Cos this chart is, well, off-the-charts in non-stop horrible events from the past 5-6 years!"

It was great feeling like my life had "fallen into place" - does that make sense/resonate in any way?


----------



## Necrilia

imagined said:


> I remember when I went to the shop to get it done and the guy looked at me with big eyes (man in his 60s) and went "Are you SURE that's your birth-time?!! Cos this chart is, well, off-the-charts in non-stop horrible events from the past 5-6 years!"
> 
> It was great feeling like my life had "fallen into place" - does that make sense/resonate in any way?


It may be that the astrologer you've paid was a really good one and that there's a majority of shitty astrologers. Still, I don't think people should completely trust natal charts until more is shared or known in the field.


----------



## Paulie

Virgo & INFJ


----------



## Chiiyuu

I'm a *Leo* and also and *INFJ*.


----------



## feigned angst

imagined said:


> You need to remember, it's not as simple as being born on a certain date and then you and everyone else has the same personality. There is so much more to it, but unfortunately whatever of it has trickled into the mainstream (newspapers etc) is dumbed down and completely stripped of its purity. THAT's the BS stuff, and THAT's the "astrology" that suggests that everyone in the same month is the same - which obviously, is BS. Get a chart done at a proper place, where your exact minute of birth will mean the largest difference between your life and someone born 20 minutes after you on the same day. You might find your skepticism softened after reading it.


I'm not buying into this partially because I don't believe in fate..


----------



## SilverMoon

Leo/Virgo cusp and im an ENFP


----------



## MiasmaResonance

INTP - Sagittarius - Dog.


----------



## Jennywocky

Sagittarius - INTP

(I don't think you're going to find type correlations in dates of birth, btw.)


----------



## 21954

*Cancer - *INFP


----------



## eburian

Aquarius and ENFJ


----------



## clowder

INFP- Taurus


----------



## Jackdaw

soul215 said:


> I do hope that some of you know that the study of the zodiac and astrology is two different thing. Astrology is the so called compatible, who gets along with who soul-mate crap, while studying the zodiac is of the constellation. Ancient China and other civilization use that method before war all the time. There is a western and eastern study but it really has nothing to do with personality. Although, since the OP wanted to start this thread on whether or not the personality fits the signs you were born with. Why not just answer the goddamn question and stop acting like you know it all. Thank you, come again LMAO
> 
> -- Im born on the vernal equinox as a Pisces/Aries and I am an ENTP.



Well did'nt someone get a little bit ruffled *rolls eyes*

It is possible to add a correction, or an opinion, politely, you know.
And those that dont like the line the OP's question takes, can fuck off.
You dont have to answer, and we dont have to listen to you.


----------



## samanaslt

ISTP + Libra


----------



## error

dirnthelord said:


> xNTx - Virgo
> 
> Most of the time its "INTP"
> And Virgo is according to the eastern horoscope style thing...Leo on western. :crazy:


I hadn't thought of my eastern sign. I think I'm a Pisces according to the eastern zodiac.


----------



## Conundrum

INFP Libra


----------



## whist

Aries...which isn't very ISFP-like at all.
Whenever I read horoscopes, I pretend its for some sort of altergo ENTJ version of me or something. XD


----------



## Voodo Chile

Taurus- ISFP


----------



## imaginelovecreate

Ah I just got my chart; so much more complete than going on a rubbishy website and saying HERPDERP I'm A PISCES BUT I DONT ACT LIKE ONE:

Sun - Pisces 
Moon- Leo 
Mercury - Pisces 
Venus - Pisces 
Mars - Gemini 
Jupiter - Gemini 
Saturn - Capricorn 
Uranus - Capricorn 
Neptune - Capricorn 
Pluto - Scorpio 
N. Node - Pisces 
Ascendant - Taurus 
Midheaven - Capricorn 
Chiron - Cancer

Remember, it's not just your sun-sign that counts. Don't dismiss a study that has worked for millions for ages, just because you didn't bother to do more research than just your sun-sign.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

I am still counting by the way.


----------



## Fenrir317

ENFP - Leo


----------



## MrShatter

whist said:


> Aries...which isn't very ISFP-like at all.
> Whenever I read horoscopes, I pretend its for some sort of altergo ENTJ version of me or something. XD


I know an Aries ISFP IRL. :happy:


----------



## SulfonicOrb

ENFP and Capr.


----------



## Super Awesome

Libra and ENTP.


----------



## error

My mom had my natal chart done at my birth. She's always been big into tarot card readings and elemental energy and all that neat stuff, I find it all very interesting and amusing but I don't take it too seriously. Anyway let's see if I can remember my chart without looking it up..

Ascendant: Taurus
Sun: Leo
Moon Aquarius

Interesting thing about Mercury and Venus, since they are between the sun and the earth they are always close by the sun in the natal chart, Mercury is either in the same sign or in the neighboring sign. Venus can be as far as the next signs over.
Mercury: Leo
Venus Leo
Mars: Leo
Jupitar: Aries
Saturn: Sagittarius (failed)
uh... can't remember Uranus or Neptune, I think one may be in Capricorn and another has to be in Sagittarius because I have a planet in every fire sign, and if I include my ascendant I have points in all the fixed signs, not sure Pluto is really that important though.
Pluto: Scorpio. Actually not a huge surprise, Pluto moves slowly, everyone born within ten years of me probably has their Pluto in Scorpio as well. That's why I really don't pay attention to planets further out than Saturn, it's more like Uranus, Neptune and Pluto are their to define a generation.

Speaking of which, what were those two planets supposed to be again? Alright I got Saturn wrong, it's in Sagittarius not Capricorn
Neptune: Capricorn
Uranus: Sagittarius

Also while I'm correcting myself, I may have misunderstood the whole eastern zodiac thing. I remember hearing the whole "Zodiacs changed now, new sign!" thing, and that has to do with the fact their is another way of interpreting the zodiac, one that takes into account that the stars seem to slowly displace with time, not sure if this has something to do with the expanding of the universe, which I believed was on a larger scale than our own galaxy so perhaps it has more to do with changes in the earths rotation. remember the earthquake in Japan, that had an impact in the earths alignment, it moved the axes about thirty three feet. Ooops, that was a bit much, what have I gotten myself into...

Back on track, I was thinking Chinese zodiac, which instead of the twelve astrological signs has twelve animals. Each of these animals actually has a fitting counterpart. My Chinese sign is the rabbit, it's counterpart is Pisces. I believe the Leo counterpart might be the monkey. And these like most of the other signs fit fairly well with one another... and each of the Chinese signs actually are associated with with a season, and it's always the same season that it's western counterparts month happens.

The only one that's a little weird is, was it the boar and Sorpio, didn't really see those to as fitting counterparts. Also this was originally a response to another post but now... now it's probably grown far from what it originally meant to be.


----------



## Comandante

Intj- Rawr!


----------



## athenasgriffin

INFP and Pisces.


----------



## Monty

intp and capricorn


----------



## machnei

ENTP - Leo


----------



## MoOoLY

An ISFP Scorpio :3


----------



## Sea Sew

ISTJ - Scorpio


----------



## serenesam

Virgo and INTJ.


----------



## andrewssoul

Gemini, ISTJ.


----------



## alujna

INFJ and cancer


----------



## Neon Rainbows

taurus ESFP


----------



## Citereh

Scorpio - INTJ


----------



## Destiny Lund

Horoscopes are a bunch of crap, they don't fit me or my friends. When they are correct, it's because it's luck(a broken watch is right twice a day) or it's stating something that could be used for the general public so it's highly agreeable making you feel special when instead the description can fit most people. I'm a Taurus, it doesn't fit me well, I even took a test to see how well Taurus fit me & it was only like 31%. Then I took a test to see which zodiac even fit me the best & the one that fit best still only fit me 76%. I look at them to have some fun every once in a while. For example, it will say something about red being my lucky color that day or something, so I'll choose that day to be the day that I wear my dark red lipstick since i rarely wear it. I do it for kicks & giggles, because that's all it is.
:crazy:


----------



## leumaslime

ISFJ and Sagittarius, and can I just say how pleased I am how many Sagittarius people there are on here!


----------



## The Bird Person

from my fluid understanding on astrology it sounds like libra is close enough to "intj-ness"


----------



## Singing Silence

INFP Pisces (They go together beautifully. That being said, my ESTJ husband is also a Pisces.)


----------



## orphansparrow

Taurus, INFP, 9


----------



## Persephone

INTJ Pisces


----------



## Circe

INTP Virgo. I don't "believe" in horoscopes, but I can see why people find it interesting. I can identify with some of the things that are said about virgos (such as perfectionism, introversion, being overly analytical, etc.); I'm nowhere as organized as they're supposed to be, though.


----------



## Rinumimai

ISTP Libra


----------



## Meowmixmuffin

Libra, INFP.  I typically fit the bill to both, but I definitely place more confidence on the MBTI than on stars.. science comes first.


----------



## Chwimleian

Taurus and INFP.


----------



## Alice_Morgan

Taurus & ISTP.


----------



## Kaley

Capricorn and INTJ


----------



## yuki

Libra INFP here.


----------



## Staffan

INFP taurus. Although I don't believe in astrology.


----------



## kahaliya

libra infp


----------



## skycloud86

My birth date is in Aquarius, and I'm INTP. I don't believe in astrology.


----------



## Firecracker1012

INTJ and Sagittarius


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Capricorn+ENFP=Wtf??? 

Horoscope descriptions of Capricorn remind me of SJ not NF


----------



## newcolor

I don't believe in astrology, but Gemini INFP


----------



## KittyKraz13

INTJ Aquarius.


----------



## Rainbow

Horoscopes are bullshit. Why? Because they are superstitious; you can't chose your date of birth.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

it's not about chossing anything. and people who go around saying that this or that is nothing but shist are the ones who are full of it. so ok astrology seems kind of silly and it probably isn't true. and I'll bet you that alot of people who say they believe in it know that. but that doesn't mean we can't believe in it just for the sake of believeing. there's nothing wrong with that. it's our choice as a part of our life. and we have the right to believe what we want.
honestly, I don't really believe in horoscopes. but I like getting the little predictions every day because it's just fun and interesting to see what they say. I don't think they can predict the future, but they do sometimes have little life lessons in them. kinda like chinese fortune cookies. and you can't write something off with your only reason being that it's "super stisiouse" even if everybody believes it's fake. just as it's not right to say that something is fake with your only reason being that that's what other believe.
so


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

ENTP + Gemini.

I've never been one for astrology, so I looked up the Gemini description. It describes an ENTP. Quite a nice coincidence. 
Now I'm off to search for ISFJ Geminis mainly so I can revel in how baseless it is.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

exactly, each sign description is similar to a mbti personality description. that's why though I don't believe in horoscopes predicting the future, I do think that the signs (when not asignd simply by birthdate) could be used in typology. though this topic was made to see if there actually was some or even just alittle bit of a match between peoples signs (personality type assigned by birth date) and thier mbti type (type assigned by means of personality test.)


----------



## Evergreen23

INTJ Leo. Bullshit.


----------



## Smiling Aria

I'm an aries INFP. This may not sound right with the typical aries description, I'm very aware of this. What most people don't take into account are moon and rising signs. A moon sign is basically one's internal world. In my case, my moon sign is taurus. My rising is libra, rising is the way people act, their outter shell for social situations. One is more likely to see the sun sign (main sign) among friends and moon sign among closest friends.
There is also the natal chart. This can completely throw a monkey wrench in our ideas of zodiac if one isn't familiar with such things. It's quite a deep system. Many people are too skeptic to even bother getting to know anything further than their sun sign due to narrow minded prejudices, this narrow minded behavior is just going to limit one in the end. I'm not saying it's all important to know these things, but they've helped me throughout my life.
I'm not much like an aries at all, not the conventional type anyways. I picked up the little to no planning thing though XD


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

I believe i've before posted here,in ignorance of the subjects systemic potential.Astrology..speaking of the natal chart and its defining aspects is, i find, a fascinating study..To elaborate on a previous post..

Gemini Ascendant, Moon in Leo, Venus in Taurus, Mars in Virgo,Sun and Mercury in Cancer


----------



## IdontCare

Yawn

.....


----------



## AnnAnne

I'm an INFP libra


----------



## KateMarie999

I'm an INFP Virgo. And Virgo is exactly the opposite of my personality so I don't believe in astrology.


----------



## Icebaby

ENFP Libra!!!


----------



## Pangloss

ENFP Libra here too


----------



## Shades of Gray

Sagittarius and INTJ.


----------



## Dark Romantic

ENTP Aquarius!


----------



## Dorigen

A crab-shaped tumor. Certainly xxxJ, probably SJ, likely STJ, I think the function stacking for ISTJ fits slightly better than ESTJ. So, ISTJ Cancer.


----------



## cdangerfield

Pisces and INFJ.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

ENTP aries


----------



## Dean Machine

Virgo - ISTP


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

ISFP, on the first cusp of Aquarius.


----------



## KJE

Taurus, ENFP


----------



## Retrochick

Taurus - INFJ


----------



## Steffide

ENFP aquarius


----------



## SugaSkull

Leo and INFP.


----------



## scott

libra - ESTP (doer)


----------



## Aenima__

Im a Capricorn and an ISFJ.... It makes sense. Im very grounded,stable and I can be very stubborn. Im too lazy for "success" business... Or maybe Im just happy where I am. *shrugs*


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Capricorn = / = ENFP


----------



## amit

Gemini and ISTJ


----------



## liza_200

ENFP- Sagittarius with moon in Capricorn, ascendant in Aquarius, mars in Leo and Venus in Scorpio.



Smileygirl said:


> Capricorn = / = ENFP


IMO, Capricorns are typical ISTJ or ESTJ types.


----------



## MPDG

Entr0py said:


> How did I made a generalization? I've said the ONE, not the ONES...
> 
> I was talking about myself, not about INTPs.
> 
> And yea... I don't know how to answer a simple question if I find it ridiculous and I won't apologize for being arrongant this time, horoscopes just get on my nerves 2 much.


Why enter and participate in a forum/poll titled "Horoscopes and Personality" then? It seems you were just looking for a squabble... sure you're not ENTP?


----------



## MPDG

ENTP - Virgo


----------



## thetruehell

I don't believe in horoscopes crape, It's dumb


----------



## error

I want to read all of your natal charts! All them them, at the same time... with a magnifying glass.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

Libra ENTP


----------



## zenomax

INTJ 

Gemini

Is there proof of any correlation?


----------



## Xatyrn

Pisces, INFP
I don't necessarily believe in horoscopes that predict your day, but the irony of how I fit almost 100% with the Pisces makes me not want to dismiss belief in Zodiac-related things entirely. I have other beliefs that back that up, though, not just oh-wow-this-seems-legit.


----------



## DriedTears

INTP-Aquarius


----------



## trickster1412

ENTP - Gemini


----------



## Bunker Man

Pisces, INTJ.


----------



## Luciano

Scorpio INTJ


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Virgo - INFJ


----------



## ItsRelative

Virgo INFP.
Not much to say about that, some characteristics hit home nicely and some not at all.
Never cared much about horoscopes in explaining personality, they are interesting because other reasons tho


----------



## crazyeddie

Taurus, INTP. (Born a month premature, so should have been a Gemini)


----------



## karpalo

Pisces, INTJ.


----------



## Skipz

Capricorn - INFP


----------



## ruth2ten

INFJ
Aries

I was wondering about this topic also...thanks


----------



## Dragearen

Taurus - INFP/5w4.


----------



## Perspicacious

Libra-Scorpio cusp - INFJ


----------



## NikitaOneill

Cancer - ENTP


----------



## xwhitecrayonx

INFP Taurus


----------



## Papa.tuti

INTJ and Leo

_(my opinion, I think it is rubbish, but hé, if you find a relationship, that would be cool!)_


----------



## Lica

ENFP/Cancer


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise

INFP and Gemini


----------



## Jojo354

ENTP - Libra


----------



## katarashamrock

Leo and INFP


----------



## Superninjageek

INTP and Aquarius


----------



## Dashing

fuck yeah pisces intp


----------



## Blue62

INFJ sagittarius


----------



## Anemone

Capricorn INFP


----------



## Sulare

Taurus INFJ


----------



## Autumn Raven

INFP and Scorpio.


----------



## Autumn Raven

FiNe SiTe said:


> INFP and Scorpio


Me too.roud:


----------



## Gin47

Libra and ISFP. Wish someone could make statistics abt this. I think horoscope and personality type absolutely connect and correlate.


----------



## Abyss

INTP -> Aquarius


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Leo bitches!


----------



## CoopV

Aries INFJ


----------



## Stepford Smiler

Taurus - INFP


----------



## greenfairy026

Virgo and INTP. And yes I do believe in astrology.


----------



## greenfairy026

Entr0py said:


> If you *believe* in horoscopes you are *deluded*...
> 
> If you are educated in the right fields and take science *seriously* like every other sane person should *then* you will not *believe* in horoscopes.
> 
> Its not a generalization if it is true.


Sorry, but my petty nature has to correct your spelling and tell you that maybe in order to be more educated you should show that you can use proper English. Just because I've studied the matter from the perspective of an astrologer and you have not. But you're certainly entitled to your annoyance and skepticism; just don't discredit something before you let someone explain it to you from their perspective. I myself don't believe in "horoscopes" because they are too generalized.


----------



## lib

pepsimale said:


> I want to find out if Horoscopes and Personality are related.


The only co-relation I can think of is that there are a lot of INTJs that don't take horoscopes/astrology seriously. 
As Sheldon says it better than me I've left it to him to explain:


----------



## sidj0n

Well,i think human personality is too complicated to be described with a sing or anything else.(btw Scorpio/INTP)
And remeber _"There is no truth. There is only perception__."_ *-*Gustave Flaubert


----------



## verityfate

Aquarius and INTP


----------



## VictoriaB

Scorpio and ISTP


----------



## voicetrocity

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Leo bitches!


+1- Leo/ENFP


----------



## koakuma

INTJ + cancer.

So, how is it going? Any patterns among signs and personality so far?


----------



## Ashtongue

I managed to collect 536 ”votes” from the comments.
I skipped all with uncertainties, such as ESxP etc. Also some horoscopes weren't as clear as I would have liked.

Distribution withing MBTI and Horoscopes.
(considering an ”impossible” even distribution, MBTI would be 6,25% on average.
Horoscope would be 8,33..%. Just to give an perspective on them)

INFP	- 23,51%
ENFJ	- 13,62%
INTP	- 13,43%
INTJ	- 11,94%
ENFP	- 9,51%
ENTP	- 6,72%
ISFP	- 6,16%
ISTP	- 4,10%
ISTJ	- 2,80%
ISFJ	- 2,80%
ENTJ	- 2,24%
ENFJ	- 1,68%
ESTP	- 0,75%
ESFP	- 0,75%
ESTJ	- 0,00%
ESFJ	- 0,00%

(You can cross check the following values with votes, they conform quite a bit. On average, 64% clearly stated their MBTI and Horoscope.)
Libra – 10,26%
Taurus – 9,89%
Pisces – 8,96%
Aries – 8,77%
Scorpio – 8,77%
Cancer – 8,77%
Leo	– 8,77%
Aquarius – 8,02%
Sagittarius – 7,65%
Gemini – 7,46%
Virgo	– 6,16%
Capricorn – 6,53%


Notable combinations.
(again, considering an ”impossible” even distribution, each combination would be at ~0,52%)

The most obviously sticking out was 
INFP – Libra – 3,54%
INFP – Taurus – 3,36%
INFP – Pisces – 2,61%
INFP – Aries – 2,43%
INFP – Leo – 2,43%
INTP – Aquarius – 2,24%
INFJ – Leo – 2,05%


And candy time. (Noteworthy, but not quite on topic information)

I - 78,36%
E - 21,64%
S - 17,35%
N - 82,65%
F - 58,02%
T - 41,98%
J - 35,07%
P - 34,93%

As far as I know, there's a some room for error here. I didn't double check my work- No excuses, I was lazy. (HUGE thanks to everyone who simply stated their MBTI and Sun-sign only, these guys/gals made the work so much more enjoyable)

Personal opinions.
The massive amount of introverts on the topic, seems to indicate that they are a majority on the forums? I'm too new to actually be aware of this, but I'd imagine this place as a refuge. ^^

Where are the two MBTI types? Strikes me as odd, that there are none whom have answered.(Might have missed them, fairly unlikely but possible)


PS. As for the arguing about the validity of horoscopes, while I'm skeptical about it I don't think it's wise to just close up on it. It's there whether or not you want it to be. And for the 'average' person, horoscopes are about as likely to be true as force in physics. It SEEMS to be true.
(Alas, I might attribute too much stupidity to my generalization of 'average')

PPS. I'm saving the data for further use, if someone wants the entire list.


----------



## Kaisikudo

Aries - INFP...

Go figure how those two are compatible.


----------



## xaeleon

Pisces and INFP.


----------



## laikta

Capricorn - ESTP


----------



## SnowFairy

Scorpio - ISTJ


----------



## Hnous

Scorpio INTP


----------



## SuperNova85

Gemini INFP


----------



## 7rr7s

Scorpio. INFP. Makes for one intense person.


----------



## Inure Penumbra

gemini whos torn between INTP, ENTP AND INFP


----------



## Annietopia

Libra ENFP


----------



## CataclysmSolace

Capricorn, ISTJ


----------



## Schnitzelman

Scorpio, INTP


----------



## Rainbow

I'm the STOP sign. As in, stop being superstitious.
ENTJ


----------



## Nowhere Man

Cancer, INFP

Also, while horoscopes are fun, I think the enormous amounts of money that are given away to astrologers and silly horoscope sites every year would be put to MUCH better use if it were given to astronomers and astrophysicists instead.


----------



## Faygo

Aquarius, ISFP.


----------



## likeacat

Leo and INTP


----------



## Sayonara

Scorpio and ISFP.


----------



## Devalight

Cancer, Virgo rising, moon in Gemini.


----------



## poisonpinkpony

Pisces INTJ. Seems like somewhat unlikely combination to me.


----------



## Vox

INFP, Leo.

(...It's fun reading about them, but horoscopes...)


----------



## ToxicButterfly

I am a Virgo & an ESFJ.

~ToxicButterfly


----------



## Tater Tot

Libra, ESTP

I believe in certain aspects of the zodiac but I believe a lot of it is misinterpreted/taken out of context.

I like the theory that the signs can represent a type of persona, and I can (probably coincidentally) relate to a lot of Libra characteristics but I choose not to go beyond that


----------



## powuhaus

Gemini ESFP


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

virgo INFP


----------



## Siren

INTJ Aquarius


----------



## GarbageMan

ENTP Taurus


----------



## Planisphere

Personally, I think horoscopes are crap, but because of The Sims, I know about them. :laughing:

ENTP, Scorpio


----------



## Pralix

ISTJ Taurus


----------



## Alexxandra

Sagittarius. INTP


----------



## SunDog

INFJ and Leo, RAWR


----------



## Euphflatts

Gemini ENXP ;p


----------



## Pointless Activist

Pisces and INFP.


----------



## pmj85

Libra / Ox / INFJ.


----------



## SweetPickles

INFJ Libra


----------



## chasingdreams

Gemini and INFJ


----------



## MissNobody

Virgo - INFP


----------



## skbulletin

Libra INTP

I think it sounds cool. >3>
So to answer the thread starter.

No there is no connections LOL.

Horoscope isn't accurate until you start going into numerology details.
:3 but even then I find it untrue. 

Because over time, I can't even identify with what I read anymore.

Meaning, overtime, people can change their behaviors/mindset. So astrology never stays true.

But with cognitive functions/MBTI. 

There may always be room for improvement, but you can never truly take out the backbones & structure of what makes you, you. ANd that is the basis / purpose of MBTI/cognitive functions.

and well there is that enneagram too


----------



## _Jagodei_

Sagittarius infp


----------



## Faux

Capricorn INFP.

Never thought much of it, but then again that's typical Capricorn behavior isn't it?


----------



## ELPH11

Leo and INFJ


----------



## emily64

Cancer and ISFJ


----------



## Michelle Smith

Virgo, though I'm on the Leo cusp, and I'm an INFP


----------



## Ramysa

Pisces and INFJ


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

sagittarius infj


----------



## expodentialfunction

Pisces and INFJ


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Gemini. I'm an INTJ, which is supposed to be about as far from a Gemini as one can get, though I don't pretend to know (or care) enough about Astrology to judge this.


----------



## LightningHeart78

cancer and INFP


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE

ENFP Libra


----------



## Laney

ISFJ Sagittarius/ Capricorn. I was born at night on the last day of Sagittarius.


----------



## goesupinward

INFJ; Scorpio.


----------



## ShadoWolf

INTP Pisces


----------



## Apdenoatis

INFJ Capricorn.


----------



## StarkHiddles

Gemini, ENFP


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

Entr0py said:


> INTP - The one who realized horoscope is for deluded and uneducated population, later...


Don't be so narrow minded. I don't believe in horoscopes either but you could at least respect the views and opinions of other people, just like you would want them to respect yours.


----------



## Entr0py

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> Don't be so narrow minded. I don't believe in horoscopes either but you could at least respect the views and opinions of other people, just like you would want them to respect yours.


No, I don't want them to respect my views if they think they are not justified. Horoscope doesn't work, and you know it. Why do you want to be so freakin' politically correct? I mean, sure, you don't want to ''hurt'' people or make them uncomfortable. 

But don't you think that educating people about the irrationality of believing in something that doesn't have a single shred of evidence to support it is not good?

I'm sure you will teach your son or daughter not to jump of a cliff because people only fly in dreams and on television. In the same way, I say that people should stop believing in magic and embrace reality as it is so they can deal with it on its own terms, leading to the best result for them. Why so much respect for people's wrong religions and beliefs??

P.S. It would be narrow-minded if I haven't researched it. I spent hours and hours reading on this topic. It is not narrow-minded, it is correct. Because horoscopes are bullshit. Stop, please stop, listening to people telling you about ''tolerance'' and a necessity of a fake humility, tolerance shouldnt even exist as a term, there is only one truth and we should together aim to grasp it, because truth doesn't allow opinions, she is firm and strong, she unites us all under a common flag of understanding.


----------



## DirtyMink

*VIRGO - ENTP
*
I dont care what anyone says about dismissing astrology, perhaps the daily horoscopes are a joke but go find your Natal Chart and get back to me and tell me there was nothing in it about yourself that doesnt hit you like a brick wall. 

For an accurate natal chart you will need the following:

Date of Birth 
Time of Birth
City and State/Country


----------



## Entr0py

DirtyMink said:


> *VIRGO - ENTP
> *
> I dont care what anyone says about dismissing astrology, perhaps the daily horoscopes are a joke but go find your Natal Chart and get back to me and tell me there was nothing in it about yourself that doesnt hit you like a brick wall.
> 
> For an accurate natal chart you will need the following:
> 
> Date of Birth
> Time of Birth
> City and State/Country


Go read about Cold Reading.


----------



## DirtyMink

Cool. Thanks. 
The only cold reading im familiar with right now is at auditions.


----------



## lkpo14

*post*

_Aquarius ENTP_.

But horoscopes are less impressive yet glorified cold readings.

To those who do believe in them, try this experiment with some friends, take a friend and read to them a horoscope prediction/assessment from another week/year or better yet, read them a different horoscope sign.


----------



## Beat_Crusader

Cancer INTP


----------



## Lisethg89

ISFJ-Capricorn


----------



## WoodsofDesolation

INFP Pisces


----------



## fiertelann

Scorpio, ENFP.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

Capricorn, INTP.


----------



## international

So, OP, have you made a conclusion yet?


----------



## Eclipsed

Leo, INFP.


----------



## iBleedink

INFP, Pisces


----------



## theepicone13

aries and ENTP


----------



## aerilea

Leo and ISFJ


----------



## ibage

Pisces and INFJ.


----------



## King_Moonracer

AQUARIUS....ENTP....fuck yea, they correlate....thats weird.


----------



## nakkinaama

Omg this is so funny


----------



## Holgrave

Pisces ISTJ


----------



## physicsrabbit

Aries, INTJ.


----------



## lixies

Capricorn INFJ.


----------



## Otawan

Libra and INTP


----------



## Maxnome

Leo, INTJ.


----------



## Malachi

ENFJ and Virgo. Virgo is only slightly like me.


----------



## Nephilim

Taurus INFP.


----------



## Helios

Taurus INTJ lmao~


----------



## hallrann

Aries and INFJ


----------



## Totalbrit

sagittarius and INFP


----------



## Nicole Hobbs

Libra and INFJ.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated

INTP, Cancer, and it doesn't matter.


----------



## sunday207

INFP and Cancer


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

Entr0py said:


> Look, you are an ISFP and you have your preferences and you use your skills to help humanity in your own way, you don't understand how dominant Ti works the same way I don't understand your Fi. You have completely different drives, motives and goals in life than I do, and you find some things which I find important to be worthless and vice versa.
> 
> But I want to seriously comment on just one thing. ''it doesn't mean you have the right to tell them what they should and should not believe in.'' Who do you think you are telling me what rights I do or I don't have? I most definitely have a right for freedom of speech and expression. And other people have a right to listen to me or to leave, to like me for it or to dislike me, thats the way a free society works.


Yes I'm sorry I did realize I said that, and yes everyone has the right to have their own opinion, which is why I was telling you to stop. I respect your opinion, I just don't think anyone should have to go out of their way to insult the people who believe differently to you. I'm only doing this as a retaliation, I wouldn't go out of my way to tell you that you're 100% wrong about evolution or whatever it is you believe in.


----------



## Entr0py

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> Yes I'm sorry I did realize I said that, and yes everyone has the right to have their own opinion, which is why I was telling you to stop. I respect your opinion, I just don't think anyone should have to go out of their way to insult the people who believe differently to you. I'm only doing this as a retaliation, I wouldn't go out of my way to tell you that you're 100% wrong about evolution or whatever it is you believe in.


I'll just tell you a bit about who I am and what are my beliefs so you may understand me better. I was born, and still live in a fanatical Roman Catholic family heavily invested into religion, spirituality and mysticism. When I was 16 I started having serious doubts about my faith and year later I declared myself to be an agnostic. 

There has never been in my life a greater inner sense of freeing myself from chains. Irrational beliefs my family have built onto me have terrorized me throughout my childhood and adolescence, I was afraid of the supernatural and I had a twisted view of the world in general. Now, when I use logic and reason to conduct myself and form my beliefs I am observing those people making their lives so much more difficult then it is, and wasting time on a made up religion. 

I had intellectual discussions about it before with my parents, but I have failed to make any change in their opinions and have only brought more disharmony into our relationship, but I have, for example, successfully converted two of my friend to agnosticism and they have expressed extreme gratitude for what I have done to their lives. 

Even though Horoscope is as benign of a irrational belief as it can be, it still opens your brain to more irrational beliefs and many of them are extremely harmful without the person even noticing what is it doing to them. I am observing every day how irrationality is disabling people to become the most they could have became.

Insulting anybody is not good on its own, and should be avoided, but I am not insulting for the insulting sake, I want to challenge people to think critically and defend their opinions and beliefs. (that is what my Ti-Fe thinking tells me is a ''thing to do'' to help)

There are people like you that do not like to challenge others and don't like to be put into a situation where they have to defend their beliefs. You have your own reasons and I actually understand that it brings disharmony. But remember that there are many people that like to be challenged and that do challenge others, that actually prefer disharmony. 

People are different. This is a free society. You can choose your friends that share your values and I can do the same. You can dislike people like me that will challenge others, nothing wrong with it.

Edit: I don't dislike people that have irrational beliefs, I dislike irrational beliefs themselves. The good way of putting it is - ''I respect you as a person too much to respect your ridiculous beliefs.''


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

Entr0py said:


> I'll just tell you a bit about who I am and what are my beliefs so you may understand me better. I was born, and still live in a fanatical Roman Catholic family heavily invested into religion, spirituality and mysticism. When I was 16 I started having serious doubts about my faith and year later I declared myself to be an agnostic.
> 
> There has never been in my life a greater inner sense of freeing myself from chains. Irrational beliefs my family have built onto me have terrorized me throughout my childhood and adolescence, I was afraid of the supernatural and I had a twisted view of the world in general. Now, when I use logic and reason to conduct myself and form my beliefs I am observing those people making their lives so much more difficult then it is, and wasting time on a made up religion.
> 
> I had intellectual discussions about it before with my parents, but I have failed to make any change in their opinions and have only brought more disharmony into our relationship, but I have, for example, successfully converted two of my friend to agnosticism and they have expressed extreme gratitude for what I have done to their lives.
> 
> Even though Horoscope is as benign of a irrational belief as it can be, it still opens your brain to more irrational beliefs and many of them are extremely harmful without the person even noticing what is it doing to them. I am observing every day how irrationality is disabling people to become the most they could have became.
> 
> Insulting anybody is not good on its own, and should be avoided, but I am not insulting for the insulting sake, I want to challenge people to think critically and defend their opinions and beliefs. (that is what my Ti-Fe thinking tells me is a ''thing to do'' to help)
> 
> There are people like you that do not like to challenge others and don't like to be put into a situation where they have to defend their beliefs. You have your own reasons and I actually understand that it brings disharmony. But remember that there are many people that like to be challenged and that do challenge others, that actually prefer disharmony.
> 
> People are different. This is a free society. You can choose your friends that share your values and I can do the same. You can dislike people like me that will challenge others, nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Edit: I don't dislike people that have irrational beliefs, I dislike irrational beliefs themselves. The good way of putting it is - ''I respect you as a person too much to respect your ridiculous beliefs.''


I'm sorry that that happened in your childhood, I'm glad you're not scared like that now. But still, this doesn't mean you have to try to change other peoples own beliefs. It's not your place. And I've known people my whole life that believe in all different kinds of strange things that seem absolutely absurd to me, but they're happy, so why should I try to change that? 
I do understand that you have good intentions, but really, how do you know anything about these peoples lives? I used to believe in horoscopes when I was little and same as most kids that age, everybody gets scared of the supernatural, even if you don't necessarily believe in it. We all hear bumps in the night every now and then and it's only natural, but it's not traumatizing us.

I really wish you wouldn't make assumptions like that about me, you don't know me. You also shouldn't assume that everyone with my personality type are the exact same in that sense. I happen to love arguing, I just don't like it when people try to shove their beliefs down other people's throats. You have a right to state your own opinion yes, but I don't think you're getting that most people don't like others insulting them because of their beliefs. There is a difference between doing that and stating your opinion. The reason I don't like it because it is *pointless, *there are very few people who are going to change their beliefs just because you tell them they're being irrational. Chances are, they like believing in whatever they believe in. I know you're trying to help, but most people don't want other people to be telling what they should and should not believe in.


----------



## LilacForest

Gemini, and INTJ. I'm also born under the Chinese zodiac year of the Fire Ox (just figured I would add that fine detail)


----------



## MrsBrenske

Taurus---Istp


----------



## ColorsOfTheMoon

INFP. A Scorpio with a Pisces Moon and Capricorn ascendant


----------



## Chrystalline_INTP

Pisces Sun/Aries Moon/Scorpio Asc. INTP Female (weird combo, I know). My Chinese Water Snake seems to fit better. LMAO!


----------



## LilacForest

Actually turns out I'm a Gemini INTP and Fire Ox.


----------



## Lia

pisces INFP


----------



## MrMagpie

Virgo & INTP/5w6


----------



## EmeraldEyes

Scorpio INTJ


----------



## Azubane

_taurus -ENTP_


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

INTJ - Virgo. I don't take this much into account usually but the description for virgo isn't that off for an IN/STJ ... I think. I haven't looked into it for a while.


----------



## RHe

Leo and INTP.


----------



## SweetDee

Pretty much the same as me, only I'm more of an ambivert


----------



## Starflakes

ISFP pisces


----------



## Naturalist

Cancer INTJ


----------



## IamInnocent

Leo, INTJ.


----------



## Dakris

Sagittarius, INFJ.


----------



## Gee

ESFJ Aquarius ^^


----------



## Noir Desir

Virgo, INTJ


----------



## Opal79

Libra and INFJ


----------



## corvus12

ISTP Pisces


----------



## Vesper

ENTP Taurus.


----------



## bombsaway

ISFP Cancer.


----------



## Death Persuades

INTP Leo


----------



## Geeky me

Leo INFP


----------



## friendly80sfan

ENFJ-Taurus


----------



## intp5mom

I am a Capricorn and an INTP.


----------



## Riggs

Aquarius - INTJ


----------



## simplystrange

INFJ * Sagittarius


----------



## kundalini

Scorpio and INTP


----------



## Sollertis

Virgo INTJ.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

I don't read horoscopes, but I'm an INTJ and a Libra.


----------



## millestelle

Aquarius, ENFP


----------



## Orpheus Black

I am an INFJ and a Gemini, the problem for me is that I study the universe and sciences. I understand the alignments of constellations and can fully appreciate the origins of astrology. The problem for me is that in billions of years time the Andromeda galaxy will collide with our very own Milkyway galaxy. This would change the night sky rapidly and forever so what happens to meanings of the constellations. I am not discrediting astrology but I am not a firm believer in it. That said stars die every day and new ones are born, so what happens when Orion loses its belt? What happens when Gemini loses its twin?

That said I don't see many comparisons between star signs and personality types, my dog was a Sagitarius and very lively and fun, I am a Gemini and have two sides when is light when is dark so maybe their are connections.

Great thread I love it x
*shy now*


----------



## Orpheus Black

Ooops please forgive spelling in previous post I have poor cirvculation in my fingers and cannot currently feel them lol x


----------



## Tiramisu

Taurus, INTJ!


----------



## Danah

*Cancer* and I'm* ISFP*.


----------



## lazyafternoons

I'm a Leo and INFP. Honestly, I can never relate to my horoscope sign.


----------



## gofrogyourself

ISTP, Aries. Aries does fit me rather well. I was surprised how accurate it was.


----------



## Yusra

virgo and ENFP


----------



## tanstaafl28

Cancer, June 28. ENTP, 5, ILE, SP, SX, SC.


----------



## suchfluorescent

INFJ, Gemini.


----------



## Ntuitive

ENFP libra and it describes me completely. it's weird.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

INTP and Libra, it describes me because it describes everyone, it is complete nonsense.


----------



## Kwono

INFJ Capricorn


----------



## hulia

ISFJ Sagittarius


----------



## mirrorghost

aries, INFP


----------



## Missolitude

Taurus, INTJ.


----------



## Ivoryrainclouds

Cancer, or well, Cancer/Leo CUSP to be specific and INTP


----------



## UsingMyName

Cancer, INFP


----------



## chindraj

Taurus-Gemini Cusp (Taurini) - INTJ


----------



## Gantz

Leo INTP, I would like to point out that I think horoscopes are complete trash however.


----------



## chanting

I'm an INFJ Cancer ahah


----------



## mysterio

pisces - infp


----------



## iwrite

Aries and INTJ


----------



## Azure_Sky

INTP Scorpio


----------



## gemini2079

Gemini and INFP


----------



## Catcrime

ENFJ. Scorpio!


----------



## Porridgepudge

Pisces, ISFP!


----------



## Xercis

ENTP, Gemini.


----------



## GweNdZ

INTP and Aquarius


----------



## staticmud

ISTP Pisces


----------



## paradoxphoenix

INTJ scorpio


----------



## TooGood_ToBeTrue

Aries INTJ.


----------



## SkyRunner

Pisces INFP


----------



## Eddy Kat

INFP and Sagittarious


----------



## ArubaDear

ENFJ and Gemini


----------



## qwerty21

infp sagittaurs/gemini -southerhemisphere=saggituarus-may


----------



## esenska

INFP and Virgo


----------



## dancingmoonbaby

Scorpio- ISFJ


----------



## chip

Scorpio- Infp.


----------



## Kozokana

Virgo (which we seem to be the least of o_o)
INFJ 5w4
(moon is Taurus and rising is Libra)


----------



## Doll

There aren't many Virgos on here.

Virgo, INFP (or INFJ). I put a lot of stock in my rising sign, Scorpio, as well as my moon sign, Aquarius. I love astrology. <3


----------



## Libra Sun

I'm a Libra (Cancer moon, Cancer rising) and an INFJ (4w5).


----------



## Kitfool

Cancer-leo cusp, ESFP


----------



## Helios

FacelessBeauty said:


> Taurus INTJ lmao~


To expand on this bit or whatever, 
Sun in Taurus
Moon in Sagittarius
Rising Pisces

3 different elements. Lovely. :wink:


----------



## Feral

Libra ISTP


----------



## Thatoneguy646

Capricorn and INFP Although I don't really fit my sign very well


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly

INFP Taurus


----------



## Raingembow

Taurus, ENTP personally I don't care for horoscopes though.


----------



## Raichu

Aries, ESTP. I hate that they match up so well, I really do, since I think horoscope stuff is stupid.


----------



## sunshine5

Capricorn - INFJ


----------



## livicote

virgo and INTP
I also don't believe in horoscopes, but I'm in a spontaneous/bored mood so WHY NOT


----------



## areilla10

Aquarius INFP


----------



## Dauntless

Virgo INFJ :kitteh:roud:


----------



## Aziza

Capricorn and INFJ


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Virgo sun/Libra Moon/Pisces Rising and ISTP. Guilty of having an interest in Astrology although it is for entertainment. Little known fact, The typical astrology sign is just a generalization. You Then get people who will go extremely in-depth (house positions of planets and signs, planets in signs, Aspects between planets) and actually do get much more defined and supposedly accurate descriptions, even when said individuals hate the generic 'newsclipped horoscope.'. 

Hooray for learning about things due to getting bored to the point where you will just wiki/google random things and just research the hell out of them just for the sake of knowing. Hooray for being a random knowledge sponge.


----------



## pizzapie

Aries ISTJ. Although I know an aries...whose an ENFP. Oh snap


----------



## CataclysmSolace

Capricorn ISTJ


----------



## Isisx

Scorpio ~ INTJ


----------



## AvocatInTraining

INTP and Aquarius


----------



## iowagal22

*Taurus, ENTP. *

I don't put much weight in astrology, but it can be fun for novelty purposes.


----------



## countrygirl90

Pisces and I,m a ESTJ


----------



## TheRevaN

Libra and ESTP. Know almost nothing about horoscope so I have no idea how much they match.


----------



## heterogeneous

Aries and INTP. I don't what that means, though.


----------



## The Real X Dawg

ENFP and Leo.


----------



## pastabomber

INFJ and Capricorn~


----------



## ENFPdvd

Capricorn ENFP


----------



## mous

Gemini and INFP


----------



## mous

I think the poll result is quite interesting. Quite evenly distributed, isnt it?


----------



## Vanishing Point

Taurus INFJ


----------



## VioletEvergarden

ISTP - Leo


----------



## EforEveryOne

INFJ Gemini, but I don't think I relate to Gemini much at all, at least not the common descriptions.


----------



## Cherybloss20

Gemini ENFJ


----------



## Morrissey

Cancer and INFJ


----------



## phony

Libra, ENFP


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Cancer, INFP


----------



## seafoam

Aquarius, INFJ.


----------



## Hugty

Pisces ENFP!


----------



## Schweeeeks

Aries/Pisces cusp, ENTP (light on the T)


----------



## Cloverr

I'm INTP and Aquarius. 

Which I find pretty odd, when I researched Aquarius it seemed to go hand and hand with INTP and what I'm like. But that's mere coincidence, I don't believe in that horoscope stuff, it is interesting however.


----------



## AngelFaceCakes

*ENFP LIBRA *:happy:


----------



## Fleetfoot

Pisces and ESTP. I didn't take any interest in horoscopes mostly because ESTP =/= Pisces at all, and I relate much more to ESTP since I was tested. 

However, I took a much greater interest when I found out that I was a Pisces/Aries cusp, and when I read about the cusp personalities, it described my personality better than MBTI did. 

Astrology: Born on the Pisces-Aries Cusp


----------



## Naia68

Pisces - INFJ


----------



## lotophage

INFJ Taurus.


----------



## SelfDiscovery87

Aries ISTP.... I feel that my sign and mbti compliment one another, Aries gives me the confidence I need to combat my introvert-edness


----------



## platorepublic

I would be disappointed if any INTPs take this thread seriously, and actually answered with their *horror*scope.


----------



## EllieBear

pepsimale said:


> I want to find out if Horoscopes and Personality are related.
> So let try this
> 
> (sorry I can't write very good)
> 
> use the poll for your sign and reply both your sign and Personality in the reply box.
> 
> Let see what happens.



Seriously? You actually think that the month you were born in has anything to do with your personality? A star or sun or whatever has something to do with your personality and development?

I put more stack in grass patterns than I do in horoscopes.

However, I'm an xNTP Sagittarius.


----------



## scorpion

ESFP scorpio


----------



## Vengeance

Gemini INFP


----------



## Cloverr

platorepublic said:


> I would be disappointed if any INTPs take this thread seriously, and actually answered with their *horror*scope.


INTP here and as I stated in my comment, I don't believe in horoscope. Just because you don't believe in something doesn't mean you can't find it interesting. For me it's similar to having an interest in mythologies. I personally saw the thread as more easy going. I'm not sure anyone here actually believes there's a _real_ connection between sign and type. Even if they did.. it may sound silly in our logic governed brains but different people have different beliefs, and that should be respected.


----------



## platorepublic

Cloverr said:


> INTP here and as I stated in my comment, I don't believe in horoscope. Just because you don't believe in something doesn't mean you can't find it interesting. For me it's similar to having an interest in mythologies. I personally saw the thread as more easy going. I'm not sure anyone here actually believes there's a _real_ connection between sign and type. Even if they did.. it may sound silly in our logic governed brains but different people have different beliefs, and that should be respected.


Well I can still not believe in it and not find it interesting at the same time, and still don't care if others believe it or find it interesting. That was a mouthful.


----------



## TerracottaStarfish

Leo and INFP.


----------



## Cloverr

platorepublic said:


> Well I can still not believe in it and not find it interesting at the same time, and still don't care if others believe it or find it interesting. That was a mouthful.


I understood what you said, but I can't seem to find your point? That's cool if you don't like it. But I don't see it necessary to mock those(apparently INTP specifically) that feel differently. Or merely participating in what seemed to be an easy going thread.. like myself.


----------



## platorepublic

Cloverr said:


> I understood what you said, but I can't seem to find your point? That's cool if you don't like it. But I don't see it necessary to mock those(apparently INTP specifically) that feel differently. Or merely participating in what seemed to be an easy going thread.. like myself.


I'm bored. As if 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the posts here have any point to them.


----------



## Cloverr

platorepublic said:


> I'm bored. As if 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the posts here have any point to them.


Why are you even bothering to reply then? And do they really need to? The difference here is I was saying something directly to you. I did have a point, all you've done successfully is avoided it. I'd rather you not reply if you don't even know how to do so.


----------



## Phobic

INTx - Aries.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Why do people insist upon messing with something that's completely proven meaningless and irrelevant?


----------



## Dauntless

tanstaafl28 said:


> Why do people insist upon messing with something that's completely proven meaningless and irrelevant?


Because is it *FUN*. :happy:


----------



## Sonny

Dauntless said:


> Because is it *FUN*. :happy:


omgosh, that's such a Leo thing to say!

*onto you*


----------



## Dauntless

Sonny said:


> omgosh, that's such a Leo thing to say!
> 
> *onto you*


Yes, Sonny, you truly are onto this VIRGO!!!:kitteh:

Boris Vallejo's Virgo: 









And his Leo:


----------



## platorepublic

Cloverr said:


> Why are you even bothering to reply then? And do they really need to? The difference here is I was saying something directly to you. I did have a point, all you've done successfully is avoided it. I'd rather you not reply if you don't even know how to do so.


Are you just fishing for attention? Are you really that desperate?

I was just posting because I bothered to. I don't think you deserve an explanation.


----------



## Sonny

Dauntless said:


> Yes, Sonny, you truly are onto this VIRGO!!!:kitteh:
> 
> Boris Vallejo's Virgo:
> 
> View attachment 63155
> 
> 
> And his Leo:
> 
> View attachment 63156


You had me at Leo...


----------



## yankeemofo

platorepublic said:


> Are you just fishing for attention? Are you really that desperate?
> 
> I was just posting because I bothered to. I don't think you deserve an explanation.




That's just what someone in an indefensible position would say.


----------



## platorepublic

yankeemofo said:


> That's just what someone in an indefensible position would say.


Ok, whatever. I am in an indefensible position. Hurray. Attack me then.


----------



## yankeemofo

platorepublic said:


> Ok, whatever. I am in an indefensible position. Hurray. Attack me then.


Sorry, I don't swing that way.


----------



## Cloverr

platorepublic said:


> Are you just fishing for attention? Are you really that desperate?
> 
> I was just posting because I bothered to. I don't think you deserve an explanation.


I'm just laughing now. Fishing for attention? Lolwut. Yeah bruh because when I want attention I totally just go to a personality forum and politely respond to someone, because that's the best way to get attention is it not?

I thought INTP's liked discussion? You never had to respond, just usually when one responds, they actually respond. "I was just posting because I bothered to." Ditto, but apparently it's 'disappointing' if I do it. Yeah.. not hypocritical at all. :wink:


----------



## princessawesome

I am an INFJ and a capricorn


----------



## Kay22

Aries and INFJ


----------



## EmotionalMe

Cancer and INFJ. Overwhelming.


----------



## Naia68

EmotionalMe said:


> Cancer and INFJ. Overwhelming.


What do you mean by "overwhelming?" Sometimes I feel overwhelmed by my combination, too (double - sun and moon - Pisces, INFJ).


----------



## EmotionalMe

Naia68 said:


> What do you mean by "overwhelming?" Sometimes I feel overwhelmed by my combination, too (double - sun and moon - Pisces, INFJ).


I think it's just a combination with a whole lot of emotion involved. Many of the characteristics of Cancers, for example sensitivity, care, introversion, intuition, solicitude and such, go along with the definition of INFJ. Sometimes I like to think that all those traits are doubled (the zodiac sign on the one hand and the personality type on the other) so that's why it feels much more intense.


----------



## Naia68

EmotionalMe said:


> I think it's just a combination with a whole lot of emotion involved. Many of the characteristics of Cancers, for example sensitivity, care, introversion, intuition, solicitude and such, go along with the definition of INFJ. Sometimes I like to think that all those traits are doubled (the zodiac sign on the one hand and the personality type on the other) so that's why it feels much more intense.


Yes, I definitely relate to that!


----------



## ncny

Aries. INTJ.


----------



## uncertain

Aries and ISFP


----------



## kingofthebr0zone

Scorpio and ISFP


----------



## dhall

Cancer and INFJ


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

INTJ and cancer.

Which is basically why I don't believe in astrology.


----------



## Admiral Ackbar Cereal

ENTP and Taurus


----------



## Tonimiko

ENFP and Taurus. I don't believe in horoscopes, really... MBTI I place some trust in, as it is backed by actual research, whereas horoscopes...anyone can make up a different description for you depending on what month you were born in. 9_9


----------



## Aavex

leo, infp?


----------



## Aelthwyn

INFP Gemini

I've never found any kind of horoscope or similar description to sound much like me - like stuff about names or whatever other ones there are. Either they sound too broad, or I just don't relate at all. *shrug* It's interesting to look at them but while I think they do describe certain types of people, I don't think they're all that related to the thing they're supposedly related to.


----------



## How Do You KNOW

INTP Leo
Astrology is a load of bull.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Virgo- INFP.


----------



## yankeemofo

Taurus INTP


----------



## Lady D

Entr0py said:


> If you belive in horoscopes you are deluted...
> 
> If you are educated in the right fields and take science siriously like every other sane person should than you will not belive in horoscopes.
> 
> Its not a generalization if it is true.


Horoscopes themselves are of superstition but it's interesting to think of the role they play in an individuals life due to their indoctrinative nature. My Western horoscope is aries and Chinese a fire-tiger. Why wouldn't I want to be a raw roaming tiger? 

Some research has been done on the subject of correlation between a birth month and an occupation. I tried to google it but couldn't find it. So even though horoscopes would be of 99 % bullshit there's the birth month factor to play. Some studies have also been done of ice hockey players and birth month. Almost all top players were born during the first quarter of year (and a boy born in January is almost a year older than his mate who was born in December).

I think that in this case the eggs came before the chicken. People had an intuitive idea of the birth date and success correlation and horoscopes are a manifestation of said thoughts. 

I don't know if I'm getting anywhere with these theories or whether this was really the question. But really, saying "If you are educated in the right fields and take science siriously like every other sane person should than you will not belive in horoscopes" sounds like you probably have a very weak F side and might even be a bit scared of it. In my opinion it's always kind of funny to have such strong feelings towards superstition. Like c'mon, relax a bit. Let idiots have their idiotic threads, idiotic rants and idiotic opinions. We idiots like to do these things.

And well, I'm an INTP.


----------



## Otherness

INTP and cancer. Feel quite healthy though.
:tongue:


----------



## tanstaafl28

I think we can safely say there is no positive correlation between MBTI and astrological sign.


----------



## WhisperedDeath

INTP-Pisces


----------



## Silentlove

Wow there's a lot of Libras! lol But in away.. it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Lady D

tanstaafl28 said:


> I think we can safely say there is no positive correlation between MBTI and astrological sign.


How is that a safe way to say anything? Is it in terms that now we have set a belief in this matter and don't have to think about it anymore?


----------



## All in Twilight

So much skepticism towards astrology but enneagram is completely legit. *shakes head*


----------



## tanstaafl28

Lady D said:


> How is that a safe way to say anything? Is it in terms that now we have set a belief in this matter and don't have to think about it anymore?


Greetings Lady D,

I'm not sure what you mean here. What you think or believe is irrelevant to the facts. According to the poll in this thread, the distribution of types and astrological signs is completely random, there's no connection between a person's type, when they were born, or where the stars/planets happened to be at that time. That's why there is no positive correlation.


----------



## SpectrumDreamer

INFP Pisces


----------



## Lady D

tanstaafl28 said:


> Greetings Lady D,
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean here. What you think or believe is irrelevant to the facts. According to the poll in this thread, the distribution of types and astrological signs is completely random, there's no connection between a person's type, when they were born, or where the stars/planets happened to be at that time. That's why there is no positive correlation.


That's not enough for proof, that's all. I need to see actual research and not just some polls. Although I have no belief in the correlation, I'm just being a geek.


----------



## boo18920

Virgo INFP


----------



## dvineecstasy

Leo. ISFJ


----------



## Ruru

Leo INTJ


----------



## HAL 9000

Leo INFJ


----------



## Customchakra

Virgo Enfp


----------



## TwoStepsFrom221B

Taurus INFP


----------



## Mohamed Kamel

Virgo-INTJ


----------



## KaiserinRose

I'm a Pisces and ISFJ.

I don't take horoscopes seriously. I look horoscopes up just for entertainment.


----------



## Sino425

I'm a Libra and INFJ which is a common combination in my experience.


----------



## gracElizabeth

Scorpio and ENTP


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sagittarius ENFP


----------



## Patrick1209

Virgo, ISTJ. Order must zein!


----------



## Sun Lips

INFP Sagittarius.

I agree with many others on here that astrology is woo-woo. It can be fun, though, and I don't think it's the kind of woo-woo that actually hurts people.


----------



## heyariwhatsup

ISTP - Aries
I don't care for horoscopes much. Just learned about this stuff tho --->
sun aries
moon leo
venus aries
mars pisces 
sagittarius ascendant


----------



## Customchakra

Im 50/50 on it myself but... ive said in other threads on this topic that sun sign alone means nothing. Sun sign is your inner self, rising sign is your outward personality that others see, moon sign is your emotions, venus is love, luck, creativy. Mars is passion, sex drive, impulsiveness etc...
Theres a bunch of others that I cant remember right now to.

Im a Virgo which is nothing like me or an Enfp but with Venus in Leo and Mars in scorpio it all kinda comes together.. However it still could be just a bunch of hoodoo


----------



## Dewymorning

I am an INFJ Capricorn, my partner is an INFJ Cancer.

I actually paid no heed to zodiac whatsoever, until a friend was showing me compatibility between types, and I looked up he Capricorn/Cancer compatibility and it described mine and my SOs relationship so accurately it was scary. 

Part of my brain still wants me to believe it is nonsense, but since than my SO (who is into zodiac) has given me my starchart, and that too...

So I am quietly skeptical about it.

The funny thing is, once when I was talking to someone about zodiac, and I made it clear I did not really believe in it, she said "Of course! You are a capricorn!"

EDIT: People have been stating the rest of their thing, what can I remember... my rising star is Scorpio, and my moon is Libra. Can't remember the rest. :tongue:


----------



## CaptSwan

I'm an ENTJ-Aries. And, I'm also 50/50 regarding horoscopes. Although, they're fun to read; especially the non-mainstream ones.


----------



## auburnstar

ENFP (ESFP?) Aries. Oh yea.


----------



## m12

INTP. Sun Scorpio/ Moon Libra/ Ascendant Capricorn. Hmm.


----------



## Aquamarine

INTJ, Virgo.


----------



## PaladinX

Aquarius and ISTP. I was also born New Year's Day, year of the monkey according to the Chinese lunar calendar.


----------



## narwhalcupcake

INFP~ Aries (supposedly). Though I don't think that the placement of the stars or the day I was born is relevant to my personality. If I had had to pick which one I though would be most accurate, I would say an Aries-Pisces cusp.


----------



## Mange

E/I S/N FJ - Taurus sun, gemini moon, gemini rising/cancer cusp. Monkey. My lilith is in Aquarius.


----------



## Aqua Vitae

Virgo ENFP


----------



## Aqua Vitae

Entr0py said:


> If you belive in horoscopes you are deluted...
> 
> If you are educated in the right fields and take science siriously like every other sane person should than you will not belive in horoscopes.
> 
> Its not a generalization if it is true.


If horoscopes get on your nerves so much, then why are you on this thread posting? Griefer


----------



## katja

Cancer ISFJ. I wish we could see how they spread out, are there any specific types dominating within each sun sign, perhaps?


----------



## FreyD

Leo - ISTJ

Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Serpent

Scorpio ENTP


----------



## Danah

Cancer and ISFP


----------



## craterchest

Scorpio_INFP


----------



## Raingembow

Taurus and ENTP


----------



## lib

Sheldon says it best:


----------



## LadyD

INFJ Leo

I'm gonna throw this out there as sort of a lark.

Astrology can be viewed in a lot of ways. Some people are keen on it. Some people hate it. Personally, having done a lot of research and reading on this, I view astrology as a system of archetypes or, rather, a tool at looking at one's self, or others, or the world around them through a holistic system of symbol and metaphor. That said, people who are keen on symbol and metaphor (and archetypal stuff generally) are probably going to be a bit more keen on astrology than people who prefer viewing the world in a more concrete or scientific way.


----------



## Elov

Aquarius - INFP


----------



## nordic28

Sagittarius & ISTP


----------



## Yuu

Pisces and Intp.


----------



## BelovedDay

INTJ - Leo


----------



## All in Twilight

Entr0py said:


> If you belive in horoscopes you are deluted...
> 
> If you are educated in the right fields and take science siriously like every other sane person should than you will not belive in horoscopes.
> 
> Its not a generalization if it is true.


I don't think you know what astrology is all about. Have you actually read a book about it? A more complicated one so to speak and not your local "astrology for dummies"?

I think it's funny that you accuse horoscope followers of being deluded but you filled out your enneagram type here - a way of typing people based on what an archangel (Metatron) whispered in the ears of Naranjo. No, that's real science.

You don't know what you're talking about. I'm not saying you're dumb, I am saying that you didn't do your homework. You claim to be educated in the right fields and maybe you should have stayed in those fields.


----------



## Allocen

INTJ/Aquarius.. both are cold,unaffectionate and have no feelings.. worst combo ever.

someone tell me what's good/bad about this combination please??


----------



## TheUpwardDescent

Aquarius/INFJ... Lulz


----------



## pageofadiary

Cancer - INFP


----------



## 1missgreen5

Libra INFJ


----------



## trailblazer

Taurus and ENxP. Borderline ENFP ENTP.


----------



## benoticed

ENFP Leo


----------



## Dean Machine

ISTJ virgo


----------



## willow332

Virgo and ISFP


----------



## smolio

INTP Taurus


----------



## DualGnosis

INTP Leo


----------



## JackCoates

Aries and INFJ


----------



## GhostCrow

INTP sagittarlus


----------



## Maru the Gingerhead

Scorpio, INFP.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Aquarius INFP.


----------



## Devrim

ENFJ-Aquarius


----------



## Artt666

ENFJ - Libra


----------



## LuckyStar

Taurus and ESFP


----------



## MeMyselfnI

_Libra _INFJ


----------



## Hjordis

ISFP double Capricorn.


----------



## an absurd man

Leo INTJ


----------



## Outside_The_Box

Libra 
INTJ 
1w2
Year of the Cock (as in Rooster)


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Sag and INFJ


----------



## Confuciusion

Pisces and INTP


----------



## Evasive8991

Western Zodiac:Libra 

MBTI: NT Temperament (Most likely INTP)

Socionic Type: INTj

Enneagram: 5 (5w4)

Chinese Zodiac: Snake

(I'll probably check into this but, is there a thread that is discussing the correlation between MBTI, Socionics, Western/Eastern astrology, D&D Alignment etc. I think if all these variables were compared and contrasted on a more in-depth basis, we'd be closer to figuring out a bit more about our personality type and how each of these tools relates to one another, even modestly.)


----------



## AnnAnne

Libra and I'm a proud INFJ


----------



## ForsakenMe

Pisces, INFP.
In other words, I'm a true romantic.


----------



## mejdiniz

Aquarius-- ENTP


----------



## Ashen

INTJ Pisces

No clue what that says about me.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

INTJ Pisces and I don't believe in the horoscope.


----------



## Bobblybob

ESTP, and virgo. i suspect that there is no relation between the two.


----------



## AccioCookies

I'm an INFP Leo


----------



## FutureBroadwayStar

ENFP, Virgo


----------



## DevilishGrin

ISTP Libra


----------



## ShastiePow

Cancer INFP


----------



## Kittynip

Pisces, ENTP

Fish are friends, not food.


----------



## seacastle

^ ditto from the crustaceans.

Cancer, INFP.


----------



## Sily

Cancer INFP


----------



## Narkissos

INTJ Capricorn.


----------



## Debaser

I'm supposedly a Scorpio, but it's BS. Oh, and ENTP.


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Taurus, and still trying to decide between INFP and INFJ.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Taurus INFP


----------



## Thief Noctis

INFP, Aquarius.


----------



## Paxis

Gemini and INTJ


----------



## rDaneel

Leo and INTP


----------



## ShadoWolf

I've commented before I think but I'm a Pisces and INTP. Not sure if it's common or whatever.


----------



## noname42

Me too, Pisces & INTP, which is strange because from reading Pisces descriptions they seem NF. But I don't really believe in horoscopes.


----------



## orcasaremylife333

Taurus INFJ


----------



## pastryparadise

Aries and ESTP. I believe Astrology is bullshit though


----------



## lazydaisy

Pisces INFP


----------



## flowercrown

capricorn and INFJ ~


----------



## Helweh18

Libra - ENTJ


----------



## Neitophen

Scorpio and ENTP.


----------



## Light_92

_Taurus Virgo Ascendant ... and INTJ.

Taurus would suit an ISxx or an ESxx better, I think. Virgo, despite is just an Ascendant, works well.

I don't believe in horoscope that much, anyway._


----------



## Eliyass

ENFP and Taurus. In chinese zodiac im an Earth Snake. All three signs are Earth signs, which basically makes me a triple earth - very emotional but charismatic person.
Im not too much into zodiac signs, but after reading some of that stuff it comes quite close to what ENFP's are. Plus my 4w3 enneagram. Cant help but see some correlation.


----------



## CurrentlyNotCaring

INTJ Aries... I don't believe in horoscopes anyways. It's pseudoscience, it is only based off of one belief, people know it's not true, deeper down i'm sure..


----------



## NothingOffendsMe

By "Virigo" I assume the OP meant "Virgo", yes?


----------



## clelius

Libra.
I used to think I was more T, but then I read about the 8 functions and did some function analysis tests and mostly got ISFP/INFP (I seem to have high Ne and Fi).


----------



## Bronzework

Pisces ISFJ


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Pisces and INFJ


----------



## stiletto

ENTJ - Libra


----------



## lilimarleen

ENFP and Aries!!! 

Aries sun
Sagittarius Moon
Taurus rising (ugh, earth sign! I want the FIRE!)


----------



## Eudaimonia

Virgo and ISFP

not sure that it goes together... ?


----------



## gymgirl67

I am a Sagittarius and ISFJ.


----------



## athenian200

INFJ and Aries.

But my full reading is actually:

Aries Sun
Gemini Rising (with Mercury in Pisces)
Libra Moon

The reason I highlight that, is because I feel like my ascendant and its ruler are a better indication of my personality than anything else in my chart.



> *Gemini Rising and Mercury in Pisces*
> 
> Your ruling planet Mercury is in the fluid and imaginative sign of Pisces. Your mind is attuned to the mystical, mysterious, intangible side of life. You communicate through art, image, poetry, nuance, or subtle touch. You do not think in rigid, either-or categories and can accept ambiguity and contradictions, and layers of meaning, which can lead to a complex, multidimensional understanding or simply indecision and confusion. You see and know more than you can say. Gaining confidence in your own perceptions and ideas is a key for you to realizing the creativity you can bring forth. You are a sensitive listener and communicator as well.


I also have the North Node in Pisces conjunct Mercury.

Not that I believe in it, but I can't help examining it for patterns... I love patterns. Sigh.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

I'm an INTP and a Gemini.
Interestingly enough, Gemini is an Air sign. Air traits include intelligence, but not practicality. In addition, Gemini's tend to have dual natures, which is interesting because I'm an unusually emotional INTP, who can be sociable if the needs calls for it (unusually enough that I sometimes wonder if I'm a rational INFP). I'm not sure I can put any stock into this, but the similarities are there.

That being said, has anyone actually complied all of this to see if there is a correlation? I'd be curious to see a chart of all of this (I'm thinking a grid showing the 16 MBTI types and zodiac symbols scattered over everything), just to see if it either all lines up, or is a complete scattering of dots across a board with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTP and cancer.


----------



## CaptainShawnee

Sagittarius and an E/INFP (still unclear which one exactly.)


----------



## ENTJudgement

ENTJ Leo/Virgo Cusp

Perfect horoscope for my personality type.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

INTP. Unicorn.


----------



## SisOfNight

INFJ and Sagittarius.


----------



## JTHearts

ENFJ and libra


----------



## FullmetalHeart

I'm an INFP and a Capricorn. I don't believe in horoscopes, but I have read the description of my zodiac sign. It doesn't fit. At all.


----------



## question my existence

INFP/pisces (the second type mentioned *here*). fits me perfectly.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ISTJ 
Sun = Libra


----------



## Chas23

I'm a Sagittarius and INFJ.


----------



## piscesfish

Pisces sun 7H
Sagittarius moon 4H
Aries mercury 8H
Aquarius venus 6H
Aries mars 8H
Virgo rising

INFJ


----------



## Eagle9615

INTJ and Taurus.


----------



## Ligerman30

Virgo and INFP. Virgo is like the opposite of how I am though. Astrology is quackery imo.


----------



## Bea

Cancer and INFJ. I find the description of Cancer to have always fit me quite well, especially when I was younger.


----------



## AllyKat

ISTJ and Virgo

I always thought both descriptions matched my personality pretty well.


----------



## zazara

ENFP and Scorpio


----------



## TheOffspring

Sagittarius & INFP


----------



## PaladinRoland

INFP, Aquarius. :kitteh:


----------



## Fern

I'm a Sag--represent!!


----------



## GoldiexCandyxStarz

ISFP and Virgo with a, moon of Scorpio


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I'm supposed to be a Cancer, but I don't believe all this stuff.


----------



## Totally Baked

INFJ and Capricorn


----------



## noelani887

INFJ, Capricorn


----------



## gracemontez

a shy and timid ESFP. Actually horoscope is a part of a much bigger subject,which is astrology. Astrology is a very broad and complicated subject. It does not only sun sign,which is the sign that indicates the day we were born in but also moon sign,jupiter sign,etc. The positions of houses and aspects between planets are vital,too. Like you guys,i was sceptical about astrology as the description about my sun sign(capricorn) is not correct. Therefore,i spent more time surfing the internet and found many interesting facts about myself. If you want to see your natal chart(the picture of the star at the moment of birth), try astro.com. The hour of birth is also necessary to find out house positions. You will have your natal chart for free. If you want any interpretation,you can order from astro or from a reliable astrologer with many experience. I believe you will be surprised after reading the interpretation.
If you do think that you are intelligent or better than those who believe in astrology,try study the subject in depth before judging it. It is not a coincidence that it has been studied for 7 thousand years,ya know.:tongue::crazy:

Here's Brat Pitt's chart,for example: 
Focus Astro Celebrity: Brad Pitt

Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## Ad Astra

Capricorn and INFJ


----------



## EricFisher

INTP, Leo.


----------



## Riptide

Libra INTP


----------



## allisonivy89

Taurus INFJ


----------



## cyberqt

pisces INFP


----------



## Hypathia

Someone please kill me.


----------



## Ad Astra

Hypathia said:


> Someone please kill me.


*hug*


----------



## eleuthera

INFJ and aquarius. I live outside the boundaries of astrology though.


----------



## Hypathia

Ad Astra said:


> *hug*


Your username tells me you understand.


----------



## moonlight_echo

Capricorn, INTP.


----------



## InAName

ISFJ Scorpio

I find astrology/horoscopes entertaining but do not put much stock in them. Though I can often be found cavorting with Cancers for some reason. Lots of July babies in my life.


----------



## danniek

Sagittarius, INFP.


----------



## Fredward

An INTP Leo. Good luck reconciling those two.


----------



## knightingling

Aries, INFJ


----------



## Torrnickel

INTJ, Scorpio.


----------



## chalk

Pisces, ISTP.


----------



## Syncopy

INTJ, Aquarius


----------



## TheSummerOne761

gemini, INFP


----------



## Gruvian

I'm a Sagittarius if you're asking for my sun sign, and I'm an ENTP.


----------



## KristinaKiara

Taurus and INFP.

Don't really believe in horoscope, though.


----------



## Carlxd

Stellium in Leo (Sun, Mercury and Venus)
Asc in Sagittarius
Moon in Virgo and ENFP


----------



## eydimork

I don't care about your personality type, but if you're a Leo and have Blood Type O, call me. We need to marry and have babies, I love you.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

XD WOW there are a lot of votes in this poll now. can't believe this thread is still going after so long XD.


----------



## Ikari_T

ENFP Aries

The correlation for me specifically is pretty accurate. I tend to rush into things head first on an impulse. The Aries personality might as well be ENFP or ENTP. They start with no finish. They are charismatic leaders.


----------



## sieni

Libra INTJ


----------



## lookslikeiwin

lol horoscopes. silly. But sure.

INFJ & Cancer


----------



## lookslikeiwin

UpClosePersonal said:


> There is no direct correlation between astrological signs and personality types. But what I find interesting is that people born under the same element sign (water, earth, air, fire) seem to appreciate the way they are saying something much easier. They tend to carry on extended conversations with each other (e.g. in the workplace).
> 
> I am Sagittarius and INFP.
> 
> Other fire signs seem to get me immediately and in no time are we comparing our opinions or takes on what we observe in our surroundings.
> 
> Time and again throughout my career, I have consistently made closer relationships with fire signs. Over time, my fire sign connections continue to be stronger and we can have an extended conversation every time upon meeting even if it's been a number of years since we've spoken.


I'm fire, apparently, but I feel much more suited to air.


----------



## ISTPersonality

Horoscopes are off, the relation of the earth and sun has changed since 3,000 years ago.


----------



## Botanace

LEO ENxP (my T and F are pretty balanced)


----------



## diamond_mouth

Aries + ENTP


----------



## 66767

Taurus, INTP


----------



## kiriosa

Pisces INFP


----------



## NeonPinkDot

Aries and INFP


----------



## Bahburah

INTP - Aquarius


----------



## GentleDestroyer

INFJ taurus


----------



## dumb and dummer

Capricorn and ESTP/ISTJ . I have no preference for introversion or extraversion for all of my functions. Sensing>thinking>feeling>intuition


----------



## gwennylou

Sagittarius and ENFP


----------



## AbsurdBlackBear

I'm Scorpio and INFP.


----------



## AriesLilith

Aries INFJ.

Introvertion - 8th house Sun/Moon/Mercury/Venus, Saturn conjunct IC from the 3rd house square AC
Intuition - Uranus trine Moon/Mercury/Venus, Sun square Neptune
Feeling - Moon/Mercury/Venus conjunction in the 8th house, in Aries (4w5 here, with a +- balanced F/T but still preference for F)
Judging - Virgo AC, Saturn square AC


----------



## Violet155

Gemini and a ENFJ !!!! :ninja:


----------



## Doctor Freude

Virgo (Uttaraphalguni) Sun in Vedic, Virgo Sun in Western
Cancer (Pushya) Ascendant Vedic, Leo Ascendent Western
Scorpio (Anuradha 4th Pada) Moon Vedic, Sagittarius Moon Western

My type is still up for some debate but I am ENFP/INFJ with dominant Intuition. One feature of my Vedic chart is that my Scorpio Moon is debilitated, but is the chart ruler of my Cancer Ascendant, and conjunct Mars in the 5th House, which rules Scorpio, AND gets Drishti from Saturn in the 3rd (conjunct Mercury). I think this causes Si Inferior, Mars being a very physical body planet, but also tends for me to "hide under a shell", because people can wrack my Moon very easily through my Ascendant with lots of "rain"/"water" that wells up and inhibits growth. 

I have a clear division between Mercury in its exalted sign of Virgo in its own house, the 3rd, and my Moon sign in the 5th, so this also trends towards dominant perceiving where Thinking and Feeling are very separate processes. Saturn is a source of doubt and blockage, and it is conjunct my Mercury in the 3rd with my Sun, so instead of my Thinking side where I experience much doubt, I developed my feeling side through Mars. Most of my planets are very rational and enjoy logic though, so an ENFP, which tends to be more rational and Introverted as an Extroverted Feeling type (and I would guess also INFJ), is probably how that became my best fit.

Fun Fact: My chart is very similar to Christopher Reeves, with the exception of Venus and Jupiter.


----------



## Tory Leafgren

scorpio and infj


----------



## So Long So Long

Scorpio and ENTP


----------



## Kyora

Cancer E/ISFP Still don't know if I'm a I or a E


----------



## Muteki

sagittarius, infp


----------



## GoldenRatio

INTP - Virgo (Sun, Moon, and Mercury all in conjunction if you're into astrology)

I really don't think there's a relationship, even if astrology (it's not called horoscopes, just so you know) can predict personality. Astrology is way more than just as sun sign and is actually more complicated than MBTI. (Seriously, think about every planet, then all the aspects and try to tell me 16 types and 8 functions is more complicated) To draw conclusions about personality, you have to analyze the person's natal chart. So, for a test like this to work, you'd have to get each person to make and post a natal chart, then analyze the natal chart and see if the characteristics match his or her MBTI type. On second thought, maybe you were testing relationship between sun signs and MBTI? I don't think there is one because so much other stuff impacts personality other than sun sign.


----------



## Christian Exodia

INFP- Scorpio in Tropical, Libra in Sidereal, and like last day of Virgo/first day of Libra in IAU boundaries.

I feel very protective of the people that I love (A trait evident in both Scorpio and Virgo).

But MBTI =/= Zodiac signs. It's just an idea that people had, and that there are correlating traits is a coincidence... plus that they would all share the same personality? Bah.


----------



## TootsieBear267

I'm a Pisces and a ENTJ. Don't know much about the former, but the latter is fudging awesome.


----------



## Ellethwyn

I'm a Gemini & INFJ.


----------



## Blindspots

Libra, INTJ (working impression)


----------



## Agelastos

Capricorn/Wood Ox, INTP


----------



## blue.epifania

ENFP - gemini


----------



## The Chameleon

ENTP Gemini.


----------



## xLeonhart

A date of birth can't determine your personality.


----------



## Agelastos

xLeonhart said:


> A date of birth can't determine your personality.


I think 99% of us realize that, so there's no reason to point that out. Just answer the question or find another thread.


----------



## xLeonhart

Have you met 99% of everyone who are on this forum? I highly doubt that.


----------



## LemursGT

Virgo, INTP


----------



## Aquamarine

GoldenRatio said:


> INTP - Virgo (Sun, Moon, and Mercury all in conjunction if you're into astrology)
> 
> I really don't think there's a relationship, even if astrology (it's not called horoscopes, just so you know) can predict personality. Astrology is way more than just as sun sign and is actually more complicated than MBTI. (Seriously, think about every planet, then all the aspects and try to tell me 16 types and 8 functions is more complicated) To draw conclusions about personality, you have to analyze the person's natal chart. So, for a test like this to work, you'd have to get each person to make and post a natal chart, then analyze the natal chart and see if the characteristics match his or her MBTI type. On second thought, maybe you were testing relationship between sun signs and MBTI? I don't think there is one because so much other stuff impacts personality other than sun sign.


Same as yours (Virgo INTP), and I just don't see any relationship between horoscopes and personality type at all.


----------



## Solba

INTJ Leo here.


----------



## wiahwib

ISFJ Scorpio. Pretty extreme...


----------



## ailures

Aries & INFP. Aries is apparently supposed to be energetic, good leader, impulsive, stubborn etc. And I don't fit into that. xD


----------



## Harizu

ENTP libra


----------



## TheSunWay

INFP- Sagittarius.

I've always thought I could relate a lot to the spontaneous part of the Sagittarious, though I don't really believe there's any connection. 
I like the thought of zodiac signs and other fortune-teller-like signs to be the ancient's MBTI. Though zodiac signs are defined by mostly, well, fortune, where MBTI is more defined by science. Which, if you think about it, says a lot about our time...


----------



## MidnightPicnic

ENFJ - SunLeo|RisingAquarius|MoonCancer|VenusCancer

And just for the hell of it ^_^ ...

Chinese Zodiac: Wood Ox | Celtic Astrology: Hazel Tree | Native American Spirit Astrology: Birth Totem Salmon | Mayan Astrology: Pop | Halloween Candy Astrology: Wax Lips (why not? ^_^)

To those who enjoy western astrology, I am an Enfj with a cool Aquarian introspectiveness and warm Leonian love for connection, so the books say. Here's a little star-tidbit: from what I've read, to find a "compatible partner", you look to see if their moon and Venus match yours. I think astrology can be fun. : )

Astrology to me is akin to Greek mythology and the like. I adore studying (among plenty of other things) mystics and dreams, the ethereal, Greek gods and goddesses and the stories they entail, like Arakhne the weaver of Colophon, Hercules and the harpies, Hades and Persephone, etc. Sometimes, I look up to the stars and quite enjoy all the little names and stories behind the constellations, from Vela to Orion. To me, all Astrologies (as well as all religions), have a series of beautiful stories and imagery formed with or without purpose through-out history, and that is not to belittle anyone who lives by astrology or disapproves of it, I just love mythology. : )


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Leo and ISFP (I love my sign, but.... Leo/ISFP is the most contradictory set in terms of Leos being well known for their high Extroversion and love for attention and ISFPs ...well.)


----------



## Serenade

INTP Taurus. 

I used to believe in horoscopes. But then I realized the little trick behind them. THEY'RE NOT REALLL!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Varyafiriel

INFJ 6w5 1w2 4w5 Pisces


----------



## WithGrace

EFNJ Scorpio (yup, am passionate!)

Thank you for your intriguing & fun question pepsimale!


----------



## jamaix

Sagittarius ISTJ


----------



## Maidelane

Capricorn and INFJ


----------



## bubblePOP

ENFJ, Gemini


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTJ and Virgo.


----------



## Logical_Lady

Virgo, INTJ, Wooden Tiger (had to go that extra step)


----------



## Turlowe

virgo/INFP


----------



## fireheart96

Sagittarius/ISFP


----------



## dustkitten

leo and estp


----------



## jemine

Aquarius and INFP


----------



## Drowned

INTP - Leo.

I think it's pretty widely established that star signs don't mean much. It's hard to take it seriously when there are so many triggers for a potential event within a horoscope at a given moment combined with a personal horoscope that any given thing could have caused something within a person's life.

That, & they claim that it's only useful in that it provides opportunities & therefore people must act on them to make good use of the horoscope, which makes it strike me as a good example of a placebo.


----------



## Star Skywalker

I'm a Gemini INFJ.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Libra and ENTP


----------



## olonny

Aquarius and ENTP and proud of both :laughing: though probably my ENTP is related to my rising sign, Gemini


----------



## AWeirdMixture

Aries and INFP


----------



## Ninjaws

Scorpio and INTJ.


----------



## neardark

Sagittarius + ESFJ!


----------



## LexiJean

ENTJ and Aquarius


----------



## DraemsOnHold23

ISFJ; Virgo *flicks dust off eyelashes*


----------



## Mexxihh

INFP and Gemini


----------



## Martjnus

Pisces & INFJ


----------



## Vincisomething

Aries with some Pisces. And INTJ.


----------



## Satratara

Sagittarius ESFJ


----------



## tanstaafl28

The distribution still seems rather even. No correlation.


----------



## AlpacaVoadora

Capricorn and ISTP


----------



## Chichi01134

I'm born on the last day of the scorpio/sagittarian cusp. Sunsign, Leo. And I am an INTP of course.

As a kid it was fun believing in horoscopes, just as fun as believing in Santa, but you know... You grow old and you realise, that people just love to flag people with stereotypes just as much as they like eating Ice cream and sitting in front of their favorite program displaying on the TV. 

If just half of the things horoscopes say were true, maybe we wouldn't live in such a messy world full of violence and deception and mischief. We could all sit with our compatible elemental fellas and mind our own business. Hell, maybe even found society based on that.

But the hard and sad truth is... Scorpios can also be unfaithful, Acquarius can also be clingy and posessive, Leos can also be marthyrs and altruists, and last but not least, any person born in a star sign can be an awful, unbearable and tumor provoking human being. 

Still, nice thread. <3


----------



## EchoEnola

Aquarius, INFJ


----------



## jcal

Aquarius / ISTJ


----------



## galactic collision

scorpio enfp - whatever that means tbh


----------



## Tahaa

INTJ and Aries


----------



## Infermiera

Virgo and an ISFJ.


----------



## serenitative

I'm the rather common combination of Gemini and ENFP.


----------



## ZombieDragons

Leo, ENTJ.


----------



## krabkrab

INTP Libra


----------



## Sir Cat Mittenbuns

ISFP, Taurus.


----------



## Afterburner

Aquarius and INTJ.


----------



## Miauw

ENFP Libra


----------



## tealfootball

ISTJ and Sagittarius


----------



## babushka

Is someone keeping track of these? Capricorn and INTP.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

ENFJ, my Mayan Astrology is "Ik" (wind)


----------



## vintage stardust

Pisces and INFP.


----------



## Gullviva213

INFP Aries, it's a weird mix, I assure you


----------



## Aurorum

an ENFJ Leo


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

June 21st, so either Cancer or Gemini - INTJ/P. I call bullshit.


----------



## leftover crack

INFJ and cancer


----------



## xenolovegood

Miauw said:


> ENFP Libra


Same


----------



## coal

ISFP double Capricorn!


----------



## within_a_dream

Cancer INFJ


----------



## blackout

INFP and Gemini


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

Cancer and INTP


----------



## elena1

Aries and INFP.

If i just take aries alone i dont think that it match really Well with my personality, but when i also start to look into the rising sign(scorpio)and the other houses it makes more sense.


----------



## chloenfp

ENFP Scorpio!


----------



## Zyranne

I'm an INFP Virgo


----------



## empyrealstar

INFP Aries. 

Don't really put much into Astrology, just thought I'd chip in as I was lurking.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Gemini ESFP


----------



## MasterOfTheAncientWonders

ENFP Gemini reporting in


----------



## Glory

Aquarius and beans.


----------



## Hei

I don't understand how anyone could believe in the bullshit of astrology and simultaneously recognize legitimate behavioural psychology of the mbti


----------



## Darkbloom

ENFJ gemini with cancer rising,doesn't mean much to me though


----------



## Remiallar

Well I would be double skeptical like in double standard, I need fact from the two teams, people tends to think that astrology is just the stupid section in the news papers or the basic astrological traits. First astrology was built like today's personality traits theories and tests. Astrologers used complex computer like tools, mainly gears (search archaeology oldest computer on google). Basing everything on part of the sky might have messed the result, their tools were precise but not perfect. They did those personality test that is called astral theme, in which it takes count of the position of nearby planets and comets, every elements was subject to a character traits so the main sign was not totally dominant as in today's Horoscope news bs. Plus there were few (Questionable? Didn't check) studies that told to have find recurrences in entrepreneurs born in spring and serial killer born in and around November, which fits the astrological standards.
Let's talk about theory, you have to look at cosmic rays, it's sound like new age, but give it a look and priorities scientific website. There is a great amount of cosmic ray that passes through us in a life time, and cosmic rays break DNA codes. The DNA has to rebuilt it self and this process creates mutation. Imagine the exposure on an embryo during all of his development. The theory is that maybe, there is some kind of cosmic ray that interact in a special way with a molecule like enzyme and create a recurrent mutation in the brain cell production. Do you see where it's going?
So the thing that we'd need to do to prove or disprove that is to make a poll for each ascendant planet we have and spot if there is a recurrence in the polls. To find you ascendants you ca check free astral theme on google.


----------



## WorldPeace

I'm a Cancer INFP. However, I don't really identify very well with my zodiac sign.


----------



## Crowboy

Capricorn, INTP.


----------



## WorldPeace

Although I read somewhere that _because_ I'm Cancer, I'm going to identify with my moon more in early life (because Cancer rules the moon). And my moon is in Libra. Which I identify with very well.


----------



## Remiallar

If astral themes as some kind of accuracy, the INTJ will tend to have be Aries or Scorpio in main symbol or ascendant.


----------



## posie

Isfj Taurus
Yeah... that means I'm a total feels person, I love my creature comforts, and I'm stubborn as hell about it. Also, for what its worth, the guy I'm dating is a Pisces and an intp. He is very much both.

(Pssst... I've seen a lot of people calling other people stupid and whatnots for this thread. If you think astrology is dumb, ...maybe don't be on this thread? You know, cause if you can't say something nice.... then why go and seek negative attention... and stuff.)


----------



## The_Wanderer

Horoscopes are still absolute bullshit.


----------



## SaintAlia

ENTP Libra. 

I have noticed correlations between general Zodiac sign descriptions and personalities of people I know. I don't base my opinions of others based on their sign, just as I wouldn't based on their mbti type. I just see astrology as something fun to think about.

MBTI has the very precise science of psychology behind it, but astrology also had the techne of its day to support it as well. Everything is relative, and I would take even these very intriguing modern theories of personality with a grain of salt. Just use your head, and there is no need to be a dick towards people who think/feel differently than you.

If people are so dumb to believe in astrology, you don't need to worry about it. It's probably not really one of those things that is going to effect you that gravely. That said, why even invest the time in voting or posting about it? So you can have your cake and eat it, too? I want to talk about astrology, but I don't want anyone to assume I believe it, so I'm also going to take a dump all over it to prove how smart I am. Hehe, hardly anyone who reads the horoscope actually believes it. It's just for the lulz. And if you are truly dick-tating for shits 'n giggles, then I sincerely apologize. I just caught the nastiest tones of intellectual arrogance off of some of these posts, but I was probably just projecting.


----------



## F.J.Asfur

Capricorn and ENTJ


----------



## Milya

INFP Aquarius.


----------



## Narcissus

INTP-Sagittarius ...Though I highly doubt there is any corelation at all. My personality looks like a mix of several other signs, actually


----------



## kxsmic

Sagittarius sun, Capricorn moon. ENFP.


----------



## Gilfoyle

capricorn INFJ


----------



## LucasMull

Virgo INFJ


----------



## ArBell

ENTJ Aquarius, both very fitting.


----------



## Sygma

Enfp libra, I guess it fit xP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP Aries.


----------



## knife

INFJ taurus/gemini

though I have no idea what you'd be looking for...


----------



## Hei

"I want to find out if Horoscopes and Personality are related..."

HINT: They're not.

There is no science to Horoscopes.


----------



## Narcissus

After further research I got to know that while my Sun sign is _Sagittarius_, the rest explains why I'm such a bookworm. My _moon and rising_ sings are both_ Gemini_ and then there's _Aquarius midheaven_. That makes up a friendly variation of an INTP pretty well compared to Sagittarius alone.


----------



## Wrathbringer

Cancer; INTP


----------



## haephestia

Capricorn sun, ESTJ. Pretty 'ideal' combination, I suppose. I don't put any stock in astrology, but it's interesting to examine regardless.


----------



## Royolis

Even though horoscopes are a flawed system (too little constellations were included), I'm an INTP and an Aries.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Scorpio INTP


----------



## Fern

pagan astronaut said:


> After further research I got to know that while my Sun sign is _Sagittarius_, the rest explains why I'm such a bookworm. My _moon and rising_ sings are both_ Gemini_ and then there's _Aquarius midheaven_. That makes up a friendly variation of an INTP pretty well compared to Sagittarius alone.


How do you even look that stuff up? :/


----------



## In_The_Fade

INFJ Capricorn.


----------



## Narcissus

Fern said:


> How do you even look that stuff up? :/


Google something like "astrological chart" so that you find a site where you just enter the time of your birth (with hour/minutes) and it will tell you all the relevant stuff.


----------



## ENTJess

ENTJ and Sagittarius


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Fern said:


> How do you even look that stuff up? :/


Astrological Birth Chart Report - Astromatrix*astromatrix*.org/*Astrology*/*BirthChart*










Free Astrology Reports: Natal Chart, Compatibility, Future*astro*.cafe*astrology*.com/










ASTROLABE: #1 Free Astrology Birth Chart Online ...https://alabe.com/*freechart*/


----------



## lieutenantcommanderINTP

Pisces and INTP


----------



## Anakinium

I'm Capricorn and INTJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Pisces Dog. INTP 3w4.


----------



## renee13

INFJ aries


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Aries ISTP


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Virgo IxxP.


----------



## NurseCat

INFJ Virgo, astrology is a load of tripe though.


----------



## Hiraeth

knife said:


> INFJ taurus/gemini
> 
> though I have no idea what you'd be looking for...


So, you're a Taurus, knife. Hehe. I love you, guys, a lot! :kitteh:


----------



## Hiraeth

Pisces. INFJ.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

ENTP Cancer (old model) / Gemini (new model).


----------



## szenir

INTP - saggitarius


----------



## Cbyermen

INFP Virgo. I can't ever really identify with Virgo at all, I've always felt like I should be a Cancer, Pisces, Scorpio or Capricorn.


----------



## Generalsurvival

INTP - Sagittarius


----------



## wastethenight

Taurus, likely INTJ


----------



## Philipthestone

A Virgo INFP. I really don't feel like a virgo whatsoever.


----------



## Convex

Useless statistics if you know the core and basis of astrology: generalized traits, and confirmation bias.


----------



## Salia

ISFJ - Aries


----------



## Tsubaki

Virgo and ESTJ


----------



## backdrop12

Pisces ENFP

Also here is my whole birth chart in tropical natal . If anyone wants to talk about it / critique please pm me and we will have fun taking about the amazing world of astrology YAY :3


----------



## 172354

Aries ENFJ


----------



## Jagdpanther

Sagittarius ISTP.


----------



## Ausserirdische

INTP (Maybe INFP) - Capricorn

And that's why I don't believe in astrology.


----------



## BroNerd

ENTP and Pisces


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP Aries


----------



## Fluminous

INFP - Scorpio


----------



## dracula

NuclearKiller42 said:


> INTP (Maybe INFP) - Capricorn
> 
> And that's why I don't believe in astrology.


My point exactly. 

Capricorn / ENTP.


----------



## overlordofpizza

There may be some correlation, but they're ultimately not related.

Virgo INTP


----------



## Lunatics

Aqua sistah INFJ.


----------



## Ausserirdische

This poll just proves how wrong astrology is.
If this was a poll asking to state your MBTI type, the vast majority of votes would be for INxx's, but as it is asking for your sign instead, there isn't much difference between them.


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

INFJ and Taurus


----------



## Nojz

Aquarius and INFJ.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Can I be Ophiuchus? I think snakes are cool.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Scorpio and INTJ.


----------



## Oleni

Scorpio and INFP.


----------



## MaskedNicci

Capricorn INTJ


----------



## periwinklepromise

I'm a Scorpio-Sag, and INFJ. I didn't vote in the poll because choosing one over the other would be like lying


----------



## TrueLies

Sagittarius and ENTP


----------



## SmartasJoe

Gemini and INTJ


----------



## Clare_Bare

Pisces and ENTP


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Infp- Capricorn


----------



## hypernova_calm

Cancer
MBTI- ISTP
Socionics- ISTj
Enneagram- 5w6 9w8 3w4 sx/sp/so


----------



## PurpleM00n

I'm Gemini and INTP.

I am very introverted and never identified myself with the outgoing and social butterfly side of the Gemini.
I have some others Gemini characteristics though.


----------



## hedonist

According to my star chart i'm a sagittarius, even though im born in the middle of january.
It scored me sagittarius-7 capricorn,aquarius,scorpio-4 and leo-2.
mbti i'm an INFP


----------



## UraniaIsis

INFJ and Leo+Virgo cusp. The cusp of exposure...bwahaha. *le sigh* I enjoy this nonsensical fluff. 



He's a Superhero! said:


> Can I be Ophiuchus? I think snakes are cool.


With the new astrology system, yes you can! Phew, thankfully I'm still a Leo, just not in the cusp anymore.:sad:


----------



## He's a Superhero!

UraniaIsis said:


> With the new astrology system, yes you can! Phew, thankfully I'm still a Leo, just not in the cusp anymore.:sad:


Yay! *checks...*

Oh, I'm not. :crying:
But on the bright side I did change signs...I was never happy with the one around my date of birth, but it's moved to another sign that I think is way cooler! 
But wait...Does that mean I've completely changed personalities?  I don't remember that happening...What does this all mean?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Taurus intp


----------



## EssereValentina

INTJ

5w6 3w4 8w9

Acquarius with Leo rising.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

INTJ-Virgo 
In my opinion, Apparent position of sun compared to arbitrary defined constellations at the time of one's birth has no effect on a personality of a person.
It is a mass cultural delusion.


----------



## jupitersparrow

ENTP - Sagittarius :ninja:


----------



## fuliajulia

Capricorn, on the cusp of Aquarius. the things I learn from Buffy...
Also, I'm an INFJ.


----------



## LadyAeroniel

I was REALLY into Horoscopes when I was 16, but now I think they are rather silly BUT I retained all the information I learned about them. In short...I am a Virgo sun and moon...and my rising sign is in Pisces and I am an INFP...Do I believe in this stuff...not really. However my Leo ENFJ mother (I think...she's hard to type) LOVES to nag me ( my father, ENTJ, and younger sister, ENFP, are also Virgos) because I am not exactly organized...she always loves to say "Aren't Virgo's supposed to be neat?" and I am always wanting to bang my head against a wall in exasperation. Anyway, Horoscopes are fun to a point...but I wouldn't take them seriously...

PS: They spelled Virgo wrong and it's REALLY driving me crazy...


----------



## Christian Exodia

Scorpio- ISTJ


----------



## oheyErin

ENFP-Virgo!


----------



## Feather Yewfrost

*INFJ ~ Sagittarius*


----------



## p55carroll

Pisces -- INFP


----------



## anaraqueen

cancer-leo cusp (but my sun is in leo) - ENFP


----------



## CuriousMan

Gemini and INTP


----------



## YelenaK

Virgo, ESTJ.


----------



## SarSedge

INTP and Leo


----------



## Dustdevil

INFP - Scorpio


----------



## guardian00angel

Taurus - INFP


----------



## The Dude

ENTP, Virgo (not Virigo...)


----------



## auraaa

Aquarius - INFJ


----------



## Finny

Capricorn, ESTJ, Type 1w2


----------



## MintTea

ISFJ Taurus


----------



## SilentEye

INFJ Virgo


----------



## paige666420

Not really into astrology but sometimes it's fun to look at. I'm an INTP aquarius.


----------



## Vice

ENFP Gemini. Descriptions of both match quite well.


----------



## OhDarling

ESTJ and Leo


----------



## Riven

jennalee said:


> INFP Libra


Would love to have been born either Libra or Aquarius; judging from my natal chart, though, I guess most of my personality traits can be described as that of Aquarius.


Sent from my iWaste using Tapatalk


----------



## auraaa

Sab15 said:


> Gemini/INTP. By the way I don't really consider myself a typical gemini.


astrology isn't all about your "sun sign", which in your case is Gemini. your rising sign, moon sign etc. actually influence your personality, behavior and the impression you give off to others more. you can find more if you google "astrology birth chart"

Aquarius INFJ btw!


----------



## Owtoo

I am an Aries INFP - sounds like somewhat of a weird combination, eh?


----------



## Sab15

auraaa said:


> astrology isn't all about your "sun sign", which in your case is Gemini. your rising sign, moon sign etc. actually influence your personality, behavior and the impression you give off to others more. you can find more if you google "astrology birth chart"
> 
> Aquarius INFJ btw!


Yeah I have checked all kinds of signs and even houses before but I don't think those were accurate enough for me.


----------



## Shio

Capricorn INTP


----------



## Syzygi

Capricorn INFJ

Could we get some kinda result here on how this turned out? Would be fun to see^^


----------



## Elastic

INFJ, Gemini Sun, Sagittarius Moon, Libra Rising, Cancer Mercury, Cancer Venus, Taurus Mars. WHEW.


----------



## pertracto

ISTJ and virgo


----------



## lithium394

Leo INFP


----------



## The Hammer

Aquarius Sun Scorpio Moon with Saturn as dominant ruling planet. ISTP.


----------



## AriaStark

INFJ - Aquarius


----------



## Nick_

ESTP - Capricorn


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I'm a Sagittarius and a ENFJ.


----------



## ENTPness

Gee, what a surprise! A statistical tie between every sign and no correlation whatsoever with type. It's almost like astrology is complete bullshit or something.


----------



## MaggieMay

_I don't put much faith in astrology but I do find it fascinating the month you are born in and personality similarities/differences.

INFJ. Aries._


----------



## Macona

_virigo INFP_


----------



## Macona

Macona said:


> _virigo INFP_


Aw man, I made a spelling mistake and it's too late to edit. 

Mods to the rescue?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Capricorn- ESTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP Aries. Moon in Scorpio, Mars in Gemini; Uranus in Capricorn. Those are stated from my chart I guess.


----------



## Fieryredheaded1

Cancerian, IEI, INFP, TYPE 4 WITH A SWING TO 5....... 😊


----------



## Oceandust

INFJ Scorpio.


----------



## starscream430

INTJ and Aries. While I don't believe in astrology (it's just a curiosity to me), I can definitely see that I have a bit of hot-blooded, though it's more tempered and smothered by my efforts to keep calm and not lose my temper. When I do lose it, well...I really do lose it and highly regret what I do afterwards :frustrating:.


----------



## Howard Hepburn

ENTJ Capricorn

Astrology is fun, delusional, but fun! For what I've read, MBTI it's almost considered a pseudoscience too. So claim to be "all rational and factual" and then call yourself "I'm xxTx" it's odd.


----------



## mariafg

ESFP and Libra :tongue:


----------



## ExtrovertedIntrovert

ENTP Aries


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

Aries and ENTP


----------



## JimJackson25

I don't believe in horrorscopes


----------



## IgnoranceisBliss

Cancer INTP
e4 i think


----------



## vb9500

Cancer INFJ


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Taurus INFJ


----------



## Akiraneh

INFJ and cancer


----------



## candycane75

ENFP and capricorn


----------



## what_if

ENTP Aquarius


----------



## B0r3d

sagittarlus maybe ENTP


----------



## karethys

ISFP and Leo


----------



## greattt

I'm the Dragon, I think. Or the Lion.


----------



## easter

Leo infp


----------



## Blackbear

Leo. ENFJ.


----------



## Nei

INFP Taurus


----------



## fadedtone

isfp cap


----------



## brightflashes

I'm an INFP and was born on the last day of Sagittarius, so I'm a Sagicap.


----------



## Mange

Taurus ixxp Gemini moon Venus Taurus born in the year of the monkey


----------



## lib

I agree with Sheldon Cooper:






When I first visited Khaosan Road in Bangkok in 1992, the big item on a stick was fried turkey legs. Some years later it became fried chicken legs. When I returned a month ago, the big item on a stick was my sign:










I believe they're meant to be eaten as well. I'll stick with my Chinese Zodiac sign for eating:


----------



## Vast Silence

Gemini INFP


----------



## charlie.elliot

It's cool how evenly this is distributed


----------



## ArmchairCommie

Pisces INTP reporting in for duty.






Also I personally believe that horoscopes are a ton of hog wash, how can your birth date determine anything? I mean Pisces are supposed to be intense people but I am the opposite of intense, if anything I am a very laidback dude.


----------



## jaden_d

Leo and ISFJ


----------



## The red spirit

ISFP sag


----------



## Lakigigar

I'm also the opposite of a capricorn, but it is clear that this is completely nuts. But it could be entertainment for some people. I should be aquarius or pisces.

@ArmchairCommie


----------



## aquarius86

INTP Aquarius


----------



## jesse123

Pisces and INFP.


----------



## sayakacarys

Sagittarius and INTJ


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Entr0py said:


> INTP - The one who realized horoscope is for deluded and uneducated population, later...


I don't believe in it either. 
I like looking at it for fun though.
But really, it is a load of bull. xD


----------



## Chantel

Virgo and INFJ


----------



## Hao

*Taurus sun
Leo moon
Virgo rising

And I'm an INFP.

But what a lot of people don't seem to know is that the Sun sign alone won't do as our personality is defined by all the planet's signs and their aspects. *


----------



## ishan

Sagittarius, INFP.


----------



## ab_kitz

Sagittarius and INFJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aridela

Libra and INTP. Pretty sure they're not related.


----------



## SpaceNacho

Taurus + INFJ


----------



## AuroraSwan

Gemini, xSFJ. I don't see the connection.


----------



## CrystalCube

I'm an INTJ, and my sign is Cancer.


----------



## Capn8

Bahaha


----------



## Amy

Inu No Taisho said:


> Virgoan INFJ here.
> 
> My moon is a charming and jovial Aquarius and my ascendant is an adventuresome and freedom-seeking Aries.
> 
> So, yes, I'm a bundle of contradictions.


Heeeeeeey, Aquarius moon here o/ \o


----------



## sinaasappel

Gemini moon 29 degrees anyone? Don't leave the high five hanging o/


----------



## Amy

GIA Diamonds said:


> Gemini moon 29 degrees anyone? Don't leave the high five hanging o/


Do you want a high five? Yay! \o


----------



## namiw

Aquarius and INFP.


----------



## LaurenStam

INFP - pisces, born on 14/03/1999 at 3 pm

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostInTranslationENTP

ENTP and Sun Sign Pisces, Rising Sign Scorpio. It seems like my MBTI type does not fit with my Astrology. What do you think?


----------



## Mindtraveler

*INTP*


----------



## Jason Davenhill

pepsimale said:


> I want to find out if Horoscopes and Personality are related.
> So let try this
> 
> (sorry I can't write very good)
> 
> use the poll for your sign and reply both your sign and Personality in the reply box.
> 
> Let see what happens.


Libra and INTJ. Would love to know what you come up with.


----------



## tryingtodobetter

Leo INFP


----------



## Epic Love

I'm an INFJ and my sun sign is Virgo, but as someone who is into astrology I know that other signs and astrological factors play a big part as well and due to my horoscope I for example have a Leo dominance in my chart it's called a Stellium, which means my Leo traits overshadow my Virgo traits in some cases.


----------



## Amiami

Virgo and INTJ.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Cancer INTJ


----------



## Donalbain

Gemini and INTJ


----------



## passim

Welp. 
I've been typed as an INTP. The easy way to reply to this thread is to say I'm a Virgo ("virigo"), but I've been finding the fundamentals of astrology fascinating as time goes on, especially in how I'd say my signs align with the mbti stack for me. I don't truly believe in astrology since I don't completely understand yet how the principles its established itself in aren't just assumptions based on assumptions, but its nice food for thought. 
I'm a Virgo Sun, Scorpio Moon, and Libra Ascending. My sun sign, virgo, is where the most accessable features of my personality is supposed to be/ the ego, my moon sign is supposed to be my inner, emotional self, and my ascending represents my temperment (or really, the expression in which my sun and moon sign filter through, as well as whether or not the sun or the moon sign expresses more.) 
The one thing I keep finding as I go through this thread is the idea that your mbti and astrological sign are supposed to work and express exactly the same- and thus, if the stereotype of an mbti type doesnt fit the stereotype of a sun sign, then one is wrong and the other is right. 
I'd like to think that its more as the signs are pieces that could be interpreted as either an influence or an explanation with how your cognitive functions can express, but not the stack itself - it doesn't make sense why so many people can agree with their sun sign if their sun sign can only be for one mbti type.
With that said, I'd like to say that my sun sign influences my dominant function, my moon sign influences my auxiliary (and inferior) function, and my ascendant can work in between tertiary and shadow functions.


----------



## Bijoux

Cancer Sun, Pisces Moon, Aries Rising, and an ISFP


----------



## warxzawa

aries sun, capricorn rising, cancer moon. entp


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Gemini ENFP


----------



## Jakuri

Pisces sun, Virgo moon, Taurus ascendant. INFP 9w1.


----------



## Xima

Year Of Caimans said:


> Capricorn / INFP
> Does my sign and my passion for Goat Cheese are correlated ?
> Is it just a coincidence ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas.


It is just a coincidence


----------



## Librarylady

I'm an ISTJ Virgo! They actually compliment each other.


----------



## atamagasuita

I'm scorpio ♏ and I'm pervert


----------



## OHtheNovelty

Libra and ISTP

Actually, my ESFP aunt and ESTP grandmother are Libras too. As well as my ISFP cousin.


----------



## Taciterse

I'm a Scorpio, as you can probably guess by my avatar. I do feel that certain traits ascribed to Scorpios apply to me, but I am quite skeptical in light of the Forer effect.


----------



## Dragoncress

INFP Virgo

Horoscopes are just for fun.
They are utter crap irl though.

Please don't get mad at me.


----------



## heymoon

ISFP and Aquarius! I don't really think it suits me that well. My rising sign (Pisces) does though.


----------



## PenguinX

Scorpio & INTP


----------



## Doccium

I'm an introverted virgo.

It's fun scrolling through seemingoly endless pages of memes of everything zodiac related though personally I do not believe in it.


----------



## Flamme

Aries, ISTP.


----------



## Mange

Capn8 said:


> This would have made more sense with the moon and inner planets involved. After all Jung studied astrology.


the outer planets have a weaker influence on a person's sun sign. the most significant planets are mercury-jupiter +rising and moon.


----------



## Luella Archer

Im gemini and ISFJ


----------



## louzz

Cancer sun, libra moon, scorpio asc. and INFx


----------



## lilprimrose

Cancer from my birth date, otherwise I don't really care, and an INFP.


----------



## Zerobot

Sagittarius - INTP


----------



## Atrej

Libra sun, Capricorn ascendant, Aquarius moon
INFP


----------



## isn't anything

Scorpio INTJ
Personally I've always resonated with Virgos.
_(not that I think this crap is real)_


----------



## garcdanny26

Aries, INFJ 

(pisces moon, capricorn rising)


----------



## Crups

Taurus, INTP.


----------



## LilacSnowflake

Leo and INFP.


----------



## WittyVegan23

Leo and ENFP


----------



## ClaraWinchester

Virgo- ISTP.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Astrology & MBTI theory are fun distractions but both theories are unproven pseudoscience & best used for entertainment purposes. 
*

actualized type: ESTJ *


*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sun=Libra*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Moon=Aquarius*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mercury=Libra*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Venus=Scorpio*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mars=Virgo*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jupiter=Scorpio*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturn=Taurus*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Uranus=Libra*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Neptune=Scorpio*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pluto=Virgo*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ascendant=Virgo*[/FONT]


[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Jaune

Aquarius ISTP.


----------



## miaa

Guess why I don't believe in horoscopes? INTJ Scorpio female. Beat that illogical combination.


----------



## Eefje

Capricorn - INFP /1w9 4w5 7w6


----------



## greye

I'm such a typical Pisces and, unsurprisingly, an ENFP.


----------



## Baracuda902

Cancer ENTJ 8w7 LIE


----------



## TragicallyRight

INFP and Pisces


----------



## deusexnihilo

INTP and Cancer, emotion-driven thinker.


----------



## cooldudez

Aquarius ESFP


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

I don't believe in astrology.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

INxP and Aquarius. Most online descriptions seem to fit.

*shrugs*



















































Maybe I should've been a cancer heheh


----------



## LaurenStam

INTJ Pisces. I don't believe in astrology for obvious reasons and I don't think the Pisces description fits me.


----------



## Stormyx

Leo-Virgo cusp, and probably INFP, but am considering ENFP and INTP too :3
I relate to Leo description more so I'd usually identify as a Leo~ (and also because I'm homestuck trash and Nepeta is awesome :3)
I don't really believe in astrology that much but I read it for fun


----------



## metallic

INFP and an Aries.


----------



## coineineagh

Cancer, INTJ


----------



## my99

Sagittarius and ESFP


----------



## introvert hero

*INFP*
Sun _Capricorn_
Moon _Aries_
Ascendant _Virigo_


----------



## Katie Tran

Sagittarius ENFP


----------

